# [moolto OT] il vostro nickname

## luna80

mi sono permessa di aprire questo 3d anche se mi rendo conto che è totalmente OT.

volevo sapere se vi andava di dire qualcosa sul vostro nickname, a volte ne leggo alcuni propio molto curiosi e spesso mi domando da dove arrivino, cosa vogliono dire, etc....

il mio probabilmente non crea molte domande e non lascia molti dubbi, ma già che ho aperto il 3d...

luna: il mio secondo nome

80:...anno di nascita (ma dai??)

beh se ne avete voglia...e non vi domandate se "cavoli miei mai"... fatevi vivi qui sotto  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

Non vorrei dire una cavolata ma mi sembra di ricordare che esistesse gia un 3d del genere..comunque zuglio è anche il mio soprannome..mi chiamo Giulio..semplice no?  :Smile: 

Edit:

Ho detto una mezza cavolata, se ne era parlato qua di striscio..

----------

## funkoolow

il mio nasce da cazzeggiamenti che facevo a 13 anni con il voicesay dell'amiga (che leggeva con pronuncia inglese) per fargli dire le parolacce  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

hmmm, potrei dire che rispecchia una mia mania nello strafare con il mouse (mouser => utilizzatore di mouse)....... ma non e' cosi!!!!!

In realta' volevo iscrivermi ad un forum qualche tempo fa, e chiamarmi come il tipo di matrix (con un'eventuale firma che lo prendeva per il c**o...... insomma, mi stava troppo sulle balle)! Solo che il nick era gia' utilizzato e mi sono trovato a navigare in decine e decine di alternative: mouse512, mouse034, mouse278, insomma, quelle randomiche generate dai forum.....

Alla fine mi venne in aiuto un errore di battitura.... premetti insieme alla 'e' il tasto subito alla sua destra, per l'appunto una 'r'..... bhe', il nick non lo aveva utilizzato ancora nessuno e, anche se frutto di un'errore, non suonava molto male.......

E questo e' tutto..... insomma, il mio nick e' un errore, ma sono contento...... mi aiuta a tenere a mente che non sono perfetto, e che devo continuare a migliorare!

Ciriciao

mouser :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

Io una volta ero Pino, dal mio cognome (Pinazzi). Poi in una grandiosa vacanza in Sardegna un mio amico "leggermente" intriso di rhum, martini, etc.... decide di passare il viaggio di ritorno dalla discoteca seduto a testa in giù (= col sedere contro lo schienale e la schiena sul sedile). Dopo un po' mi fa: "Ehi Pino, vedo tutto al rovescio, tu non sei più il Pino, sei Onip". e così fu..... 

p.s. considerate che lui, realmente senza alcun motivo, è noto sotto il nome di Cicci... ih ih ih

Byez

----------

## lavish

È il mio nick da quando avevo 11 anni. Ovviamente lo uso anche quando suono, quindi se trovato un flyer con un certo dj lavish dalle vostre parti saprete di chi si tratta  :Wink: 

Il perchè del nick non ve lo spiego, la traduzione (di cui non me ne importa nulla) dall`inglese è più o meno 'prodigo, copioso, generoso, lussuoso, abbondante...'

Cya

----------

## rakim

Il mio ha un significato particolare perché è formato dalla fusione del mio nome con quello della mia ragazza nel seguente modo:

ho preso l'iniziale del suo nome, quella del mio e tutte le lettere comprese in entrambi i nostri nomi disposte in modo da essere pronunciate facilmente!

Ditemi voi se questo non è vero Amore!!! :Embarassed: 

Ps.è il mio primo post!!! :Laughing: Last edited by rakim on Wed Mar 09, 2005 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## redview

il mio viene da una fantastica canzone dei solefald, red view appunto, tratta dal loro primo lp the linear scaffold. fanno avantgarde, sono malatissimi, red view in particolare. consiglio a tutti gli amanti di musica fuori dalla righe!

il testo: http://www.darklyrics.com/lyrics/solefald/thelinearscaffold.html#3

burn the edges of your thoughts.

redview burning

 :Cool: 

----------

## lavish

 *rakim wrote:*   

> Ditemi voi se questo non è vero Amore!!!

 

Benvenuto  :Smile: 

Io ho fatto lo stesso con la mia ragazza riguardo al nome del criceto che le ho regalato... (ora è morto...  :Sad:  )

----------

## hardskinone

Il nick è lo stesso di un personaggio comparso per una sola volta nella serie di fumetti "Nathan Never".

----------

## lavish

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Il nick è lo stesso di un personaggio comparso per una sola volta nella serie di fumetti "Nathan Never".

 

Sai che le prime volte che leggevo di fretta il tuo nick vedevo hardiskone ?  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## cagnaluia

CAGNALUIA

Prettamente VENETO... la CAGNA è la femmina del CANE.. la LUIA è la femmina del MAIALE!

 :Shocked: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sai che le prime volte che leggevo di fretta il tuo nick vedevo hardiskone ?   

 

ANCHE IO!! tutt'ora lo leggo così.. :Embarassed: 

----------

## superfayan

superfayan....  :Rolling Eyes: 

qualcuno conoscerà il SuperSayan (tratto dal cartoone animato giapponese dragonBall) 

.. beh un giorno guardando una puntata di DragonBall con mio fratello (aveva 26 anni)in una scena assurda lui esclamò : 

" Eh si adess te vedi el SUPERFAYAN cossa che el fà"

(veneto... TraD= "Addesso si vedi cosa fa il SuperFagiano")

e da li ho preso il mio nick ...

SUPERFAYAN  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

Mi è già capitato di scriverlo pochi giorni fa.

Se tu, dopo esserti iscritto al tuo primo mail service, sei così imbranato da non saper configurare il client di posta, che ti umilia inesorabilmente col suo gelido UTENTE NON RICONOSCIUTO, non potrai assolutamente prendere di avere nick cloc1.

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Sasdo

Sasdo viene da Sasdelli... il mio cognome =)

e così in genere mi chiamano i miei amici...

nulla di estremamente fantasioso =)

(qui in mezzo spezzo una lancia in favore di GNUrànt che credo sia il nick più bello mai visto ... ma di questo se ne parla già in un altro thread =)

----------

## BlueInGreen

BlueInGreen viene da "blue in green" (ma dai!!) un pezzo contenuto in "Kinf Of Blue" di Miles Davis disco capolavoro che rivoluzionò il jazz negli anni '50.

In questo meraviglioso disco sono presenti alcuni dei più grandi musicisti di sempre, Jimmy Cobb alla batteria,Paul Chambers al contrabbasso,Cannonball Adderly e John Coltrane al sassofono e Bill Evans al piano (a cui vanno gran parte dei meriti di Blue In Green,e forse anche la paternità).

"[...]  Blue in Green è a dir poco commuovente, la tromba con la sordina ci parla, ci sussurra, placa i nostri animi e ci accompagna in un'esperienza che passa di strumento in strumento, sempre delicata come una carezza.[...]"

Non so cosa singifichi questo titolo, (il pezzo è strumentale), ma io ho trovato una mia interpretazione. Nel jazz e nel blues la parola blue oltre ad indicare un colore e uno stile musicale (il blues appunto) indica anche un sentimento che potrebbe essere avvicinato alla tristezza (quella che cantavano gli schiavi dopo una giornata di lavoro) e il verde invece come si sà è speranza. Magari blue in green significa cercare questo passaggio, significa cercare di uscire da una condizione di "blue" guardando al domani, guardando alla vita...

@luna80 sei ancora interssata a sapere da dove vengono i nostri nikname??  :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

Provengo da un liceo classico, avevo un professore di latino e italiano che era un po' fissato con "il Flocchini", celebre latinista nonche' autore del mio liro di testo e, a detta del mio prof (noto raccontaballe peraltro), suo grande amico. "Il flocchini" e' diventato un po' la mascotte della classe, personaggio amato/odiato da tutti e cosi' da quando ho cominciato a navigare assiduamente in internet (quanti anni or sono? booooh 7-8 direi) sono diventato flocchini, piu' per caso che per scelta  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

"Base a Ghostraider, abbiamo due caccia nemici sugli schermi..." così iniziava Top Gun film che pagherei per poter rivedere al cinema !

Ghostraider è il nome in codice della pattuglia dei due F-14.

P.S. avrei optato per "Spinnaker" ma il nick era già in uso  :Crying or Very sad: 

Pazienza...per la cronaca anche Spinnaker è preso da un film..."Al vertice della tensione" è il nome in codice della spia che "dietro le quinte" gestisce i contatti per il risolversi della questione...

ciao a tutti!!

----------

## Dhaki

Dato che ho una [c]pessima[/c] fantasia in fatto di nomi, all'inizio ero Emi625 (lasciamo perdere perché), e dopo essermi reso conto che nei ritrovi era ridicolo come nick da dire, me ne sono cercato uno un po bello per la rete. Dhaki é un nome arabo. Come detto, in quanto a fantasia... Da allora é sempre il mio nick, che mi accompagna in forum, chat e battlefield  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lestaat

Lestat è un personaggio delle cronache dei vampiri di Anne Rice (quello di intervista col vampiro per intendersi - Tom Cruise).

Adoro quella serie di romanzi i miei nick girano sempre attorno a quella saga. E' diventato Lestaat dato che un pomeriggio navigando in internet ho letto un'intervista dell'autrice che diceva che il nome risale da un nome Rumeno, Lestaat appunto. Dato che in rete di Lestat ce n'è una marea e che di solito lo trovo già occupato.....beh eccolo qua.

----------

## codadilupo

codadilupo arriva da una canzone di Fabrizio De André, contenuta nell'album Rimini del 1978.

il testo qui sotto:

 *Fabrizio De André wrote:*   

> Quando ero piccolo m'innamoravo di tutto correvo dietro ai cani
> 
> e da marzo a febbraio mio nonno vegliava
> 
> sulla corrente di cavalli e di buoi
> ...

 

1: Luciano Lama, contestato segretario nazionale della CGIL

2: I fratelli tute blu sono gli operai, che avevano posato le asce di guerra, ovvero avevano chiuso il periodo degli scioperi a oltranza

3: si riferisce al fatto che gli studenti delle università non accettorono il discorso di Lama, secondo cui bisognava rassegnarsi al fatto che non c'erano soldi, e non si poteva piu' contestare e/o scioperare: bisognava...

4: ... farsi il culo

5: nel 1968 Fabrizio De André pubblica il primo Concept Album italiano "Tutti morimmo a stento (cantata in SI minore per coro e orchestra). Fu una rivoluzione: l'allora agente discografico di De André dichiarava, anni piu' tardi, di aver speso l'incredibile cifra di un milione di lire, per quella produzione

6:Fabrizio De André finisce prestissimo sulle antologie scolastiche con "La guerra di Piero"

qui potete trovare un mp3 della canzone  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Mar 09, 2005 9:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mouser

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho fatto lo stesso con la mia ragazza riguardo al nome del criceto che le ho regalato
> 
> 

 

Mi spiace per il tuo criceto....

Io ne ho regalati 2 a mio fratello (per l'esattezza un maschio ed una femmina), e, nel giro di 4, 5 mesi..... mi sono ritrovato con una 20 di criceti in casa  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Quello con la faccia piu' da furbetto me lo sono fatto regalare ma ero indeciso sul nome (e lo chiamavo "criceto").... Quando stavo ricompilando tutto l'ultima volta si e' addormentato sulla tastiera (sai, il caldo del processore) e gli ho dato il nome di quello che stavo emergendo...... kernel

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello con la faccia piu' da furbetto me lo sono fatto regalare ma ero indeciso sul nome (e lo chiamavo "criceto").... Quando stavo ricompilando tutto l'ultima volta si e' addormentato sulla tastiera (sai, il caldo del processore) e gli ho dato il nome di quello che stavo emergendo...... kernel
> 
> 

 

fantastico.....

l'immagine del criceto che dorme sulla tastiera è veramente troppo forte....

----------

## BlueInGreen

@codadilupo:

Adoro quella canzone, ma il disco intero è un capolavoro...  :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> @codadilupo:
> 
> Adoro quella canzone, ma il disco intero è un capolavoro... 

 

De Andre ha fatto qualcosa che non fosse un capolavoro?

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

>  *BlueInGreen wrote:*   @codadilupo:
> 
> Adoro quella canzone, ma il disco intero è un capolavoro...  
> 
> De Andre ha fatto qualcosa che non fosse un capolavoro?

 

quoto, perdonatemi la "tautologia semantica" ... ("tautosemìa" ???   :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## codadilupo

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> @codadilupo:
> 
> Adoro quella canzone, ma il disco intero è un capolavoro... 

 

si', anche se, secondo me, finito un po' in sordina a causa del vezzo un po' troppo "commerciale"... sai bubola lascia il segno, pensa che ci suona gente come uno sconosciuto Tullio De Piscopo alla batteria !  :Wink: 

Peccato, perché pezzi come Andrea, Rimini, Volta la Carta, Parlando del Naufragio della London Valour (che poi é una scusa per palrare del naufragio delle istanze rinnovatrici del movimento sessantottino) sono eccezionali  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## BlueInGreen

ti riquoto, ma forse stiamo andando moolto OT in un thread moolto OT, che fa Moolto OT con complessità quadratica  :Laughing:   !!!

----------

## DiMar

Il mio deriva dal soprannome con il quale era conosciuto Donatien Alphonse Francoise De Sade: Il Divin Marchese...  :Cool: 

Già che ci sono: l'avatar è un particolare di un'opera di Luis Royo dal titolo Labyrinth II!  :Smile: 

----------

## silverfix

bhè credo che la spiegazione del nick sia dispensabile

cmq letteralmente: 

silver = argento

fix = bho lo sapete  :Smile: 

maledetti bug  :Razz: 

----------

## Lucha

il mio è preso dal mio cognome (assurdo, ma ognuno ha i suoi problemi....) con il quale ero (e tuttora sono) chiamato negli ambienti ufficiali (scuola,etc...): Lucia! Dopo un paio d'anni che mi han chiamato così, ho pensato di spostare l'accento da lucìa a lùcia, per rendere comprensibile a qualunque impiegato poco sveglio che "lucia" era il cognome e non il nome (non avete idea di quanti me lo chiedano ... anche dopo avermi visto ... sigh!). Poi, per uno spagnolismo (e anche per motivi ideologici  :Very Happy: !) ho cambiato grafema tenendo lo stesso suono: lucha!

così posso firmare finalmente i miei messaggi con un bel:

la Lucha segue!

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

 *rakim wrote:*   

> Il mio ha un significato particolare perché è formato dalla fusione del mio nome con quello della mia ragazza nel seguente modo:
> 
> ho preso l'iniziale del suo nome, quella del mio e tutte le lettere comprese in entrambi i nostri nomi disposte in modo da essere pronunciate facilmente!

 

Che culo. Così facendo ti è venuto fuori il nome d'arte di un artista dell'HipHop statunitense  :Wink: 

Il mio: 

Nemo, dal latino, vuol dire Nessuno. Scelto molti (ma molti, dai tempi in cui bazzicavo le HH-crew) anni fa come contrapposizione alla mia innata presunzione (definirsi Nessuno è senza dubbio, nella giusta accezione, un atto di umiltà, in piena contrapposizione ad una natura prensutuosa).

----------

## GNUrànt

il mio nick rispecchia la mia condizione esistenziale

----------

## rakim

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che culo. Così facendo ti è venuto fuori il nome d'arte di un artista dell'HipHop statunitense 
> 
> 

 

Veramente?Io adoro l'HipHop ma Rakim proprio non lo conosco!

----------

## sorchino

Cantante e chitarrista dei Children of Bodom, abbastanza banalmente...

----------

## Xet

prima di tutto una personalissima nota di stima a GNUrànt per il solo fatto di aver concepito un cotale nick indescrivilmente lolloso...

poi sono stupito che una ragazza\donna frequenti questi luoghi ameni... :Smile: 

o meglio...mi stupisco del fatto che una ragazza\donna "smanetti" con il pc...

mi stupisco ma nel senso positivo...e sono anche ammirato da questo fatto, vista la GNUranza galopante in cui versa il bel paese per quel che riguarda materie informatiche

poi ecco la spiegazione del mio nick:

Tessore è il cognome, Tex l'ovvia abbreviazione (si ho anche una modesta collezione di Tex fumetto)

e fin quà...

poi un bel giorno iniziai a giuocare a Starsiege:Tribes (IL gioco) spinto da amici (tutt'ora miei chitarristi) i quali vendendomi girare sui server con lo stesso nome col quali mi appellavano nella real life, mi suggerirono di cambiare...

avendo la fantasia di un SysAdmin la cosa più estrosa che mi venne in mente, suscitata in parte da un video che per caso vidi rovesciato (alcuni codec se mal configurati lo fanno), fu proprio quella di invertire le lettere e così nacque Xet...

ora altri amici (stavolta conosciuti prima sulla rete poi dal vero all'ILP 2k2) su irc in un momento di ordinaria follia mi chiamarono Xettolo (anche a ragione delle dimensioni), seguendo subito con un Xetola per poi terminare in Setola...che è oggi il mio nick su irc\icq...

lasciamo stare la breve parentesi su cs...in cui ancora oggi mi chiamo "Io Alice la stupro" pur non essendo più sottoscrittore di contratti Telecom...

saluti@tutti.

----------

## Spike-86

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .e non vi domandate se "cavoli miei mai"... fatevi vivi qui sotto 
> 
> ciao

 

....Appunto...  :Wink: 

Il mio nick ha una provenienza lontana nel tempo....3 anni fa guardavo Buffy e il mio personaggio preferito era Spike(che brutta fine poveretto....)

86 oltre a essere il mio anno di nascita e' anche cio' che uso per evitare che i vari forum mi rispondano "nickname in uso"(il che' capita il 98,9% delle volte...)

Per chi interessa l'avatar e' Sephiroth, il personaggio piu' carismatico di tutta la saga di FF!!!!

Primo post!  :Cool: 

Ciao a Tutti!!!

PS ma veramente ti chiami Luna di 2° nome  :Shocked: 

Complimenti ai genitori per l'idea  :Wink: 

Ri-Ciao

----------

## neon_old

Io sono stato chiamato per almeno un anno da 3/4 del forum neon_it perche' il mio nick era occupato... Poi lampo di genio ho scoperto che l'avevo registrato io stesso  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(e' frustrante)

[storia]ero seduto davanti al pc che cercavo IL nick. Allora inizio a pensare a fumetti, film, personaggi... ma nulla poi mi trovo tra le mani la tavola periodica degli elementi e mi dico, perche' no in fondo e' piena di nomi =)

Vediamo vediamo... un nome breve, semplice, che sia bello  anche da scrivere, non eccessivamente comune... Vediamo vediamo toh i gas nobili, sembrano dei tipi " indipendenti" ed "autosufficienti" =) vorrei esserlo anche io...[/storia]

----------

## luna80

@BlueInGreen: certo che sono ancora interessata,...perchè non dovrei più esserlo?

@Codadilupo: concordo con il tuo parere su De Andrè: un grande!

@Mouser: ma non hai fatto una foto al criceto che dorme sulla tastiera? troppo  :Laughing: 

@Spike-86: si davvero, è il mio secondo nome,...almeno così dice la mia carta d'idenità.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il barista di Coccobill (fumetto di Jacovitti per chi non lo sapesse... ma c'è davvero qualcuno che non lo sa?  :Laughing:  )

Lo voglio precisare perchè me l'hanno chiesto in troppi.... io non mi chiamo antonio!  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

 *rakim wrote:*   

> Veramente?Io adoro l'HipHop ma Rakim proprio non lo conosco!

 

Ua', e come fai! Non è mica un novellino. (sarà per questo che non lo conosci!  :Razz: )

Titoli dei pezzi e testi di Rakim

----------

## .:chrome:.

gothmog è il nome di un personaggio del silmarillion, libro di tolkien. è "quello che viene prima", "l'inizio di tutto", del signore degli anelli.

hai presente il balrog? quel coso di fuoco che si scontra con gandalf a moria? gothmog era il signore dei balrog di morgoth  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il mio nick deriva semplicemente dal miglior gruppo punk italiano... i cccp - fedeli alla linea

----------

## maruscya

Maruscya e' il nome di un Dj Tedesco 

non so nemmeno se si scrive cosi.... ho sentito questo dj in una canzone degli "scooter" gruppo tecno tedesco .... 

Mi piaceva come suono... e da piu' o meno 15 anni per tutti sono il "MaruscyA" ..... 

La fortuna di avere un nick cosi .. e' che esito solo io in tutto il mondo internet  :Smile:  Sfido qualcuno a trovare un mi "sosia"

MaruscyA

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il mio nick deriva semplicemente dal miglior gruppo punk italiano... i cccp - fedeli alla linea

 

che ai primi di luglio ritorneranno nella formazione originale per festeggiare il ventennale  :Wink: 

ritornando IT: randomaze é la contrazione di random e maze, mi é venuto spontaneo un giorno in cui mi ero perso per Milano e mi sembrava un labirinto in cui giravo a caso...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> gothmog era il signore dei balrog di morgoth 

 

quello ammazzato da un tale che rispondeva al nome di echtelion della fonte nella piazza della fontana della ridente cittadina di gondolin?

Haaa.... l'erudizione  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

comunque il silmariollion c'entra poco o nulla con il signore degli anelli... il secondo è un romanzo carino, il primo è un poema epico con i controcazzi!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Be'...il mio deriva da...un altro nick...

Cioe'...da piccolo leggevo una rivista di console Sega (non mi chiedete quale, ora mi sfugge), in cui un tale si firmava appunto come Shogun...

Considerando che mi piaceva, ho iniziato ad usarlo anch'io...In varie versione:

PSI: Paolo "Shogun" Insogna (non ridete del cognome, ne' datemi del comunista)

PSIOL: Come sopra + On-Line (questa e' bella, eh?  :Very Happy: )

Chiaramente Shogun e' un nick diffuso, quindi quando e' occupato aggiungo 7, 13 (i miei numeri fortunati) o 713...

Oppure, come in questo caso, _panda...Perche' il panda e' troppo pacioccone...  :Laughing: 

Inutile dire che il nick Shogun mi ha dato problemi...Chi di voi, vedendolo, non ha pensato ai coltelli? Oppure alla linea di prodotti hard?

Nessuno?  :Shocked:  BUGIARDI!  :Laughing: 

Esempio eclatante e' che un mio amico che ha perso un pomeriggio a cercare l'MP3 della sigla dei coltelli giusto per sfottere...Povero me...

Ma ricordate sempre....The Shogun will never die!

Ciriciao!

P.S.: L'ultima frase e' modificata dal gioco Soulblade per PSX..."The legend will never die!"

----------

## Vendicatore

Deriva da un oggetto magico di Dungeons&Dragons, la spada del sacro Vendicatore (+5, Vorpal).

Siccome all'epoca giocavo a Quake2 (nel 97, se non erro) e non ci stava per esteso ho accorciato in Vendicatore.

Ormai c'e' gente che mi chiama solo cosi, anche nella vita di tutti i giorni (abbreviato in Vendi).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sorchino

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque il silmariollion c'entra poco o nulla con il signore degli anelli... il secondo è un romanzo carino, il primo è un poema epico con i controcazzi! 

 

Sto leggendo ora il signore degli anelli (appena arrivato alle Due Torri), dopo essermi letto Silmarillion e Hobbit.

Beh che dire, il silmarillion è 40km più in alto rispetto a tutto il resto  :Smile: 

----------

## hardskinone

OT.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque il silmariollion c'entra poco o nulla con il signore degli anelli... il secondo è un romanzo carino, il primo è un poema epico con i controcazzi! 

 

Mi hai letto nel pensiero.

----------

## fat_penguin

fat_penguin = PINGUINO GRASSO!

... me lo hanno appioppato quei fetenti dei miei colleghi! 

Il tutto è nato dall'unione della mia stazza, la foto di "ciccio bastardo" (Austin Powers, FatBastard) messa vicino alla foto di Linus Torvald sullo schermo del mio PC ... et voila'..

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## luna80

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> fat_penguin = PINGUINO GRASSO!
> 
> ... me lo hanno appioppato quei fetenti dei miei colleghi! 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

se a me mi dessero un soprannome che comprende la parola "pinguino" ne sarei ben contenta e me ne fregherei del resto.

non chiamarli fetenti: ti han fatto un complimento  :Wink:  (o no?)

----------

## koma

la storia del mio nick è bizzarra si lega a un tot di cose,

Il nick è cominciato come com4 la porta del mio modem (aggiuntiva) dopotutto il primo modem non si socrda mai.

Poi alcuni anni fa sono finito in coma etilico (ehhh i festini bei tempi) e volevo tramutarlo in coma ma era sempre preso così è divenuto Koma, e per ora sto bene così  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iDreamer

wow.. forte sto post...

cmq. io prima mi chiamavo in italiano IL SOGNATORE per questione di una ragazza..

poi è divenata in inglese THE DREAMER ma il the non mi piaceva..

e vedendo un cellulare penso.. che aveva la i piccola ho detto però quasi quasi..

e poi eccomi iDreamer

dove la può stare

per la "i" di "il" 

per la "i" "i'm"

per la "i" italian

per la "i" che volete voi..

----------

## federico

 *lavish wrote:*   

> È il mio nick da quando avevo 11 anni. Ovviamente lo uso anche quando suono, quindi se trovato un flyer con un certo dj lavish dalle vostre parti saprete di chi si tratta 

 

Cos'e' un "flaier"   :Smile:  ?

----------

## koma

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   È il mio nick da quando avevo 11 anni. Ovviamente lo uso anche quando suono, quindi se trovato un flyer con un certo dj lavish dalle vostre parti saprete di chi si tratta  
> 
> Cos'e' un "flaier"   ?

 

flyer, volantino di centri sociali o cmq di eventi pubblici.

Dato che non siamo abbastanza americanizzati ora usiamo anche la versione USA del volantino il "flyer"

 :Mad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> flyer, volantino di centri sociali o cmq di eventi pubblici.
> 
> Dato che non siamo abbastanza americanizzati ora usiamo anche la versione USA del volantino il "flyer"
> 
> 

 

purtroppo siamo andati oltre: ora si dice flyare, al postodi volantinare, che già é un neolgismo derivato da volantino/volantinaggio  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

Ma zero per il flaier, era meglio volantino  :Smile: 

Stavo per raccontarvi anche la storia del mio nick ma poi mi sono ricordato che qui sono registrato come Federico...

Allora faro' una piccola digressione, il mio nick ufficiale su internet, in chat e quando firmo i soliti documenti anonimi e' BlackMan (qualche appassionato di sideralis probabilmente gia' lo sapeva) mentre mi sono registrato Federico sul forum per motivi di professionalita'  :Cool: 

Il nick BlackMan invece e' un inglesismo per Uomo Nero, il noto protagonista di una favola per bambini, quelle che ti raccontano le mamme per farti stare buono quando sei un po' agitato... Probabilmente la mia mi aveva cosi' terrorizzato con l'uomo nero che mi avrebbe portato via che ho deciso di demonizzarlo in questo modo.

Black Fede

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> purtroppo siamo andati oltre: ora si dice flyare, al postodi volantinare, che già é un neolgismo derivato da volantino/volantinaggio 

 

Se sento qualcuno dire sta cosa, gli do dello sfigato seduta stante... (Maledetti "hippopper", sono loro scommetto che introducono tutte ste scemenze)

----------

## koma

sono i neo"hacari" generalmente  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

[OT nell' OT]

@ federico/codadilupo/koma: Io non sono per l'americanizzazione della lingua italiana, ma nemmeno per la sua fascistizzazione (brr). Speravo esistesse libertà d'espressione. Ho adottato quel termine soltanto perchè mi capita di scontrarmi spesso con esso e perchè (almeno a mio avviso) entrato a far parte della lingua comune. Se la mia valutazione è stata erronea me ne scuso.

@ codadilupo: Non ho mai sentito (per fortuna mia) il termine flyare: Io interpreterei questo verbo come "volare" onestamente...

@ federico: Non ho idea di cosa c'entrino gli "hippoppers", davvero. Un singolo inoltre (almeno secondo me) è libero di introdurre quello che vuole, sta alla comunità/società accettarlo oppure no. Dammi pure dello sfigato, io ho sempre usate i due termini (flyer/volantino) parallelamente.

Mi scuso per questo ulteriore OT, ma sentire critiche sterili da persone che usano ogni giorni abbreviazioni come "IMHO", "re", "brb" o altri termini presi di sana pianta dalla lingua inglese/americana/spanglish mi procura un certo fastidio. Se volete continuare la discussione facciamolo in chat/pm

Lavish, senza rancore  :Wink: 

----------

## effeuno

il mio deriva semplicemente da come sono conosciuto in ufficio e da tutti i miei amici:

quando qualcosa non funziona sul PC non puoi che usare l' help...... tasto f1 appunto.

----------

## mouser

Se avessi dovuto mettere come nick il nomignolo che mi davano al "vecchio" lavoro (sigh  :Crying or Very sad:  mi trovavo troppo bene  :Crying or Very sad:  ) avrei dovuto chiamarmi pinux, ovvero la contrazione di pino e linux

Non chiedetemi perchè venissi chiamato pino........ ma certe cose vengono da sole..... alla fine, anche il chiwawa da arredamento della mia capa(si, da arredamento, perchè dove lo mettevi stava e si addormentava, è successo pure durante una visita ad un castello di Teglio.... capa con in braccio il chiwawa, guida che spiega, attimo di silenzio.... ed il cane si è messo a russare!!!), di nome "Pepe", per noi era "Pierugo"

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

ps:

@luna80: non voglio essere stufoso, ne tantomeno distruggere l'ottima qualità della tua lista di @..... ma, ti prego, il mio nick, lo puoi scrivere in minuscolo???? Lo so che sono pignolo, ma tra il nick con l'iniziale maiuscola (il mio nick è case-sensitive!!!) e la storia del topo spiritato... non so più cosa fare!!! Comunque, mi spiace ma la foto del criceto sulla tastiera non c'è l'ho....... non avevo la fotocamera ai tempi, ho fatto la foto con il cell ma quando ho dovuto aggiornare il software della Motorola (se becco un progettista....  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) mi hanno cancellato tutti i contenuti.......  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## luca82

luca: il mio nome

82: anno di nascita

----------

## federico

 *mouser wrote:*   

> case-sensitive!!!) e la storia del topo spiritato... non so più cosa fare!!! Comunque, mi spiace ma la foto del 

 

Diciamo che te la sei cercata eh  :Smile: 

Non ho ancora letto di nessuno che pensa che il tuo avatar non sia un topo  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  il mio nick, lo puoi scrivere in minuscolo???? ...

 

no problem per il tuo commento, ma ti dirò di più... non so cosa mi sia successo stamattina quando ho scritto quel post,  :Rolling Eyes: , io di solito sono allergica alle maiuscole!

ciao ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   case-sensitive!!!) e la storia del topo spiritato... non so più cosa fare!!! Comunque, mi spiace ma la foto del  
> 
> Diciamo che te la sei cercata eh 
> 
> Non ho ancora letto di nessuno che pensa che il tuo avatar non sia un topo 

 

...cmq quello di @mouser è abbastanza curioso come avatar, diciamo che si fa notare...

ora che ci penso a questo 3d si potrebbe aggiungere anche la descrizione degli avatar, alcuni sono propio espliciti ma altri... :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

io mi sono messa un baby pinguino perchè quando mi sono iscritta al forum ero alle prime armi con gentoo, poi non l'ho più cambiato perchè prima di tutto mi piace, poi ormai è "mio", ma soprattutto perchè ho ancora molto da imparare (e mi sa che ne avrò per sempre)...

----------

## fat_penguin

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *fat_penguin wrote:*   fat_penguin = PINGUINO GRASSO!
> 
> ... me lo hanno appioppato quei fetenti dei miei colleghi! 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

... sono contento perche ultimamente il nickname in ufficio si sta scindendo... a volte in "fat" e altre in "penguin" ... magari col tempo ne resterà uno solo... speriamo quello giusto!!!

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io stato costretto a cambiare avatar perchè il mio precedente veniva equivocato  :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

Per la cronaca: era uno zoom ritagliato da una foto dove stavo dando fuoco a della sambuca nella mia bocca (la strisciata bianca era la fiamma del fiammifero in movimento... cosa pensavate porcelloni!  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## knefas

una volta mi sentivo in vena di nick "oscuri"....e knefas vuol dire oscurita'/tenebra ..... in greco!

che str***nzate...ma il nick e' rimasto tale!  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

un plauso alla fantasia

Christian -> xchris

Wow... e cosi' e' rimasto!

----------

## I_k_E

nickname Ike  nome mauro anno 1970  :Cool: 

leggendo la storia della seconda guerra modiale mi affascinava il generale (poi presidente USA) Eisenhower ..il suo nick era appunto Ike

ora ho cambiato opinione ...penso che il D-DAY sia stato una dimostrazione di potere sfruttando la vita di troppi ...ma questo nn e' l'argomento

ora tengo le distanze il piu possibile dagli USA e dalla loro cinica politica del potere .... :Twisted Evil: 

ma mi tengo il nick xche mi ci sono affezionat  :Razz: 

Grazie Luna per questo 3ed dal risvolto umano  :Embarassed: 

tanx a lot

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *I_k_E wrote:*   

> penso che il D-DAY sia stato una dimostrazione di potere sfruttando la vita di troppi

 

E le bombe atomiche dove le metti? Almeno in Normandia erano tutti militari (che poi sarebbero persone qualsiasi costrette o convinte ad andare in guerra....), ad Hiroshima e Nagasaki c'erano solo civili, tra cui neonati, bambini, donne, vecchi

Si tende sempre a dimenticare la faccenda delle bombe  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## I_k_E

No ovviamente NON DIMENTICO !!!  solo il d-day era inerente al mio nick-name tutto qua...Ovviamente le due bombe atomiche sul giappone non vanno dimenticate ...non ci sono stati tribunali di guerra per condannare le menti che hanno architettato quella Strage perche i "VINCITORI" si sono presi la briga di condannare solo i VINTI senza guardare a casa loro........abitudine che continuano a professare insieme a quella di prendersi tutto quello che hanno bisogno in faccia a tutte le regole della convivenza comune.

Cmq finche' sentiro' qualcuno lodare gli states e la loro politica estera vuol dire che di quanto sopra non si e' capito niente

Sono molto [OT] e mi scuso per questo

----------

## Occasus

spiegando il mio nickname, scrivo il primo messaggio in questo forum  :Very Happy: 

il mio primo nick che scelsi fu rommel perché il suono mi piaceva ed era facile da ricordare. in breve per ragioni estremamente razionali e non perché mi piace il nazismo, anzi...

meno di un mese fa, scelsi di cambiare nick perché mi dava una sensazione troppo negativa, anche se mi ero abituato ed affezionato.

decisi quindi di studiarne un altro "a tavolino".

per me la lingua più espressiva e bella in assoluto è il latino. occasus significa "tramonto".

l'ho scelto perché mi piace molto quella parte della giornata e lo considero il culmine della sua bellezza.

riesco così ad "esprimere" un sentimento positivo, in contrapposizione alla negatività della guerra, ma anche una sensazione di fine (tramonto), quindi lotta per far terminare le cose negative.

poi in uno dei libri che ho letto, c'è il personaggio "tramonto", quindi il nick mi richiama anche la mia passione per la lettura.

insomma, ci sono tanti significati dietro il mio nick  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

E io che pensavo fosse stato scelto "accaso" (scusate ma non tenevo questa battuta)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## oRDeX

ashusauhasuh

pazzo lavish  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Occasus

 *lavish wrote:*   

> E io che pensavo fosse stato scelto "accaso" (scusate ma non tenevo questa battuta)   

 

bella battuta:lol:

----------

## lavish

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> bella battuta:lol:

 

Ma dai non prendete in giro che faceva schifo  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Comunque benvenutissimo Occasus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Panda

Il mio nickname affonda le radici circa 5 anni fa... 3* anno bis del liceo scientifico, durante una lezione di filosofia per combattere il sonno cercavamo di tenerci svegli con qualsiasi cosa. Un giorno un mio compagno di classe porta delle schede dell'enciclopedia degli animali, tra le quali c'era anche la scheda del panda. Ad un certo punto un altro mio compagno si alza e grida: «E' lui! E' un panda! Guardate! E' identico!»... il professore ovviamente ci sbatte fuori ma da quel giorno sono diventato per tutti il Panda.

----------

## comio

Io il mio non lo spiego! mi vergogno...

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> [OT nell' OT]
> 
> @ federico/codadilupo/koma: Io non sono per l'americanizzazione della lingua italiana, ma nemmeno per la sua fascistizzazione (brr). Speravo esistesse libertà d'espressione. Ho adottato quel termine soltanto perchè mi capita di scontrarmi spesso con esso e perchè (almeno a mio avviso) entrato a far parte della lingua comune. Se la mia valutazione è stata erronea me ne scuso.

 

ciao lavish, ti rispondo qui, fondamentalmente perché credo sia giusto, poi, se vuoi, si contInua in pm. Sono d'accordo sulla non americanizzazione, ma non arriverei a dire che utilizzare al meglio, e con piu' completezza la lingua che mi sono trovato in sorte sia ascrivibile alla fascistizzazione della stessa: il regime fascista imponeva la traduzione di parole straniere, tanto da arrivare ad inventare tramezzino, ritirata, furgone, e a leggere invànoe anziché aivano' (Ivanhoe). Ma qui il caso é diverso: l'italiano é ricco di parole, e tra queste c'e' volantino... perché mai usarne una inglese  :Wink:  ? Non lo so, ma ho una buona ragione per non usarla: si chiama "guerra al colonialismo"  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> @ codadilupo: Non ho mai sentito (per fortuna mia) il termine flyare: Io interpreterei questo verbo come "volare" onestamente...

 

beato te... a me é capitato, purtroppo  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> @ federico: Non ho idea di cosa c'entrino gli "hippoppers", davvero. Un singolo inoltre (almeno secondo me) è libero di introdurre quello che vuole, sta alla comunità/società accettarlo oppure no. Dammi pure dello sfigato, io ho sempre usate i due termini (flyer/volantino) parallelamente.

 

non credo che federico intendesse essere cosi' drastico: probabilmente nella comunità hip hop, di cui mi pare tu faccia parte, flyer é divenuto ormai sinonimo di volantino, quindi sei liberissimo di usarlo senza che nessuno possa venire a rimproverarti alcunché. Piu' tosto, credo che federico intendesse riferirsi al tipo di personaggio (e, qui, scusa, lo stereotipo dell' hippopers ( :Wink: ) calza, che usa inglesismi a tutti i costi, anche quando c'azzeccano come i cavoli a merenda, o, se preferisci, come il calcolo binario con i treni  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Mi scuso per questo ulteriore OT, ma sentire critiche sterili da persone che usano ogni giorni abbreviazioni come "IMHO", "re", "brb" o altri termini presi di sana pianta dalla lingua inglese/americana/spanglish mi procura un certo fastidio. Se volete continuare la discussione facciamolo in chat/pm

 

Figurati, ti sei sentito tirato per la giacca, e hai fatto bene a precisare la tua posizione  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> un plauso alla fantasia
> 
> Christian -> xchris
> 
> Wow... e cosi' e' rimasto!

 

eheh, ma in compenso sei il primo e unico con il nick ridondante, allitterato, e *nix like... peccato: se era anche palindormo facevi l'amplein  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Mar 10, 2005 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aokmanga

il mio nasce da un vecchissimo sito su age of empires 2, l'amico mio c'aveva messo pure immagini ignoranti di dragon ball e cosi Ã¨ uscito fuori

aok=age of kings

manga=manga

aokmanga  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

@panda: sei un mito mi sono divertito troppo a leggerlo! HAHAHAHA

----------

## Occasus

[modo ignorante on]coda,

mi spieghi che significano quelle parole in quel contesto?

solo *nix like e palindromo ho capito  :Smile: [/modo ignorante off]

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> non credo che federico intendesse essere cosi' drastico: probabilmente nella comunità hip hop, di cui mi pare tu faccia parte, flyer é divenuto ormai sinonimo di volantino, quindi sei liberissimo di usarlo senza che nessuno possa venire a rimproverarti alcunché. Piu' tosto, credo che federico intendesse riferirsi al tipo di personaggio (e, qui, scusa, lo stereotipo dell' hippopers () calza, che usa inglesismi a tutti i costi, anche quando c'azzeccano come i cavoli a merenda, o, se preferisci, come il calcolo binario con i treni 

 

Prima parte:

Con federico mi sono già chiarito, ma coda... dove sta scritto che io faccia parte del movimento degli "hippoppers" ?!  :Laughing:   Credimi, non è così  :Razz:   Sono un dj che suona musica jungle se può interessare, genere musicale che non ha mai avuto quel movimento sociale che l'hip-hop ha portato con sè (e le successive mode...).

Come ho detto a federico, la parola flyer è molto usata in ambito pubblicitario [molti usano questo termine anche per indicare la "locandina" (almeno dalle mie parti  :Wink:  )] e non l'ho mai associata ad un particolare slang/gergo.

Riguardo alla "fascistizzazione" era chiaro che si trattava di un'iperbole in risposta ad una reazione che non mi sarei mai aspettato.

Ci siamo chiariti ora mia pare, no? È bello questo forum/comunità perchè ho sempre trovato persone molto disponibili al dialogo e questo lo trovo unico, soprattutto in rete  :Wink: 

Seconda parte:

Il mio avatar è la foto di un pezzo di cassa audio con l'iniziale del mio nick: si vede il bordo del cono, un po' di membrana e il supporto

Ciau!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *comio wrote:*   

> Io il mio non lo spiego! mi vergogno...
> 
> ciao

 

A questo punto ce lo devi dire....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## stuart

il mio nickname deriva da una purtroppo vecchia passione che avevo (un bambino ed una pubalgia prima)

la palestra

in effetti ero un seguace dei metodi di allenamento di stuart mcrobert

----------

## Danilo

Il mio nick e' ...  il mio nome.

Quando mi iscrissi qui mi ero scocciato del nick che avevo usato anni fa nelle chat.

Non mi andava di pensarci troppo e mi chiesi : in seguito di quale nick non ti pentirai mai? 

Il mio nome ovvio...

----------

## bandreabis

Io mi vergogno, un po' come comio, perchè il mio nick ha una storia proprio stupìda.. ma lo racconto:

la mia prima mail è stata bandrea@ (l'iniziale del mio cognome + il mio nome)... quando l'ho dovuta sostituire ho aggiunto il "bis" per poter continuare a usare la mitica mail di Yahoo! (chi la conosce sa che per eliminare un account servono mesi... che non volevo aspettare).... da allora bandreabis è diventato il mio nick nei forum.. denotando poca fantasia ma grande affetto per questo nick.

Avrei potuto tenere il primo nomignolo che mi è stato dato dai miei amici (il Nara, il Para, il Gada, ecc.... contrazione dei loro cognomi)... ma siccome il mio cognome inizia con Bart... lascio alla vostra fantasia capire quale fosse diventato il mio nomignolo  :Shocked: 

AndreaLast edited by bandreabis on Thu Mar 10, 2005 10:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## alexzndr

ehm... alexzndr sarebbe alessandro (ma dai?) in una lingua che dovranno ancora inventare  :Very Happy: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Prima parte:
> 
> Con federico mi sono già chiarito, ma coda... dove sta scritto che io faccia parte del movimento degli "hippoppers" ?!   Credimi, non è così   Sono un dj che suona musica jungle se può interessare, genere musicale che non ha mai avuto quel movimento sociale che l'hip-hop ha portato con sè (e le successive mode...).

 

boh... devo averlo supposto per chissà quale motivo: probabilmente ho sommato varie informazioni, fino a giungeere all'vvia conclusione, che non so trarre conclusioni  :Wink: 

[/quote]Come ho detto a federico, la parola flyer è molto usata in ambito pubblicitario [molti usano questo termine anche per indicare la "locandina" (almeno dalle mie parti  :Wink:  )] e non l'ho mai associata ad un particolare slang/gergo.[/quote]

ecco un altro bel gruppo di persone che inglesizzano a forza tutto quanto: dite, avete mai provato a sentire "mi sono fasato con"  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## mouser

A questo punto tocca a me spiegare l'alone di mistero che si e' creato tra il mio avatar e il resto del mondo: visto che la spiegazione su cos'e' si puo' trovare nella mia firma (esatto, piu' in basso!!!), approfittero' di questo 3d per spiegare come "leggere" l'immagine (chissa' che il topo spiritato se ne vada?? Sono mesi che mi sta appollaiato sulla spalla.... e mi mette ansia  :Laughing:  )

Allora, il verde acqua piu' omogeneo e' lo sfondo.... e fin qui credo tutto ok!

Partendo dalla parte alta-destra dell'immagine si puo' notare l'inizio del collo (quello nero con il bordo verde.... esatto! e' "controluce")

Arrivando verso il centro-alto del disegno, si possono notare due segni abbastanza netti: uno a forma di arco (che arriva praticamente al bordo sinistro dell'immagine) = il corno destro; un'altro che assomiglia ad una runa nanesca, e che risalta in chiaro sul collo nero = il corno sinistro

Continuando dal centro dell'immagine verso il basso (la figura assume la forma di una punta di lancia) si puo' notare il muso del drago, meta' in luce e meta' in ombra! Nella meta' in ombra e' possibile notare un "cattivissimo" occhio rosso!

Piaciuto il giro turistico????

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

edit: stavo dimenticando: l'osservatore attento avra' notato una parte di disegno anche nell'angolo inferiore destro.... bhe', amicici, quella e' la zampa  :Laughing:  !

----------

## otaku

mmm dunque rispondo un po' in ritardo...

 *Quote:*   

> La parola giapponese otaku significa "casa altrui", ma ha assunto un significato nuovo e diverso a partire dagli anni '80. La nuova accezione di otaku indica, per lo più, dei giovani appassionati di fumetto e animazione giapponese che trascorrono la maggior parte del loro tempo in casa, coltivando questo loro interesse.
> 
> In Europa, il fenomeno fu segnalato molto presto e spesso con una connotazione negativa. Invece, secondo Cristiano Martorella, il fenomeno otaku non sarebbe presente soltanto nella società giapponese, ma riguarderebbe l'intero globo e avrebbe alcuni aspetti positivi:
> 
> Parlano una lingua composta di idiomi giapponesi e inglesi, si confrontano e discutono di mondi immaginari usando i più svariati mezzi di comunicazione, [..] anche se originari dell'Estremo Oriente sono multietnici e presenti a livello mondiale".

 

Iniziai ad usarlo come nickname ai tempi degli abbonamenti internet di tin.it da 100 ore (bei tempi quelli), pian pianino divenne soprannome, ora solo i miei mi chiamano Alessio ^_^

aggiunta dell'ultima ora

 *federico wrote:*   

> Se sento qualcuno dire sta cosa, gli do dello sfigato seduta stante... (Maledetti "hippopper", sono loro scommetto che introducono tutte ste scemenze)

 

il fatto di ascoltare rap non obbliga ad un uso di parole inglesi superflue, anzi... personalmente sono un fiero sostenitore della lingua italiana.

Di montati convinti di vivere in america (quei "bambini" che girano con quelle "mutande" in testa per intenderci) aimè c'è n'è fin troppi, però sarebbe come dire che tutti i siciliani sono mafiosi (è il primo luogo comune che mi è venuto in mente scusate)

in tutto questo non voglio criticare nessuno, ognuno parli come vuole, basta che si faccia capire  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il mio avatar è la foto di un pezzo di cassa audio con l'iniziale del mio nick: si vede il bordo del cono, un po' di membrana e il supporto
> 
> Ciau!

 

io all'inizio credevo fosse un'orologio che segnava le 12:15 (o 24:15).  :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> io all'inizio credevo fosse un'orologio che segnava le 12:15 (o 24:15). 

 

E io pensavo che il tuo pinguino fosse un pittore tutto imbrattato  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Il mio avatar è la foto di un pezzo di cassa audio con l'iniziale del mio nick: si vede il bordo del cono, un po' di membrana e il supporto

 

 :Shocked: 

...e io che pensavo che fosse un particolare delle indicazioni di una tangenziale  :Rolling Eyes: 

...il mio avatar me lo ha suggerito MyZelF dopo una ricerca con google....

----------

## prada

Il mio non deriva da un attaccamento alla nota marca di abbigliamento (su un altro forum sono stato aggredito da un metallaro per il nick) ma da un'abbreviazione del cognome. Mi rendo conto che non è per nulla originale ma ogni volta che penso a un nuovo nick mi vengono nomi che sembrano troppo altisonanti.. Appena trovo un suono che si posso tradurre in una combinazione di lettere suffcientemente breve e facile da ricordare faccio l'upgrade. L'alternativa per ora è Prade.

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> ...e io che pensavo che fosse un particolare delle indicazioni di una tangenziale 
> 
> 

 

LOL

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...il mio avatar me lo ha suggerito MyZelF dopo una ricerca con google....

 

Ma oltre ad essere una cosa un po' sul casuale andante... di che si tratta per la precisione? Sembra la miniatura di uno sfondo 3d alla deviant-art maniera...

----------

## lavish

 *prada wrote:*   

> Il mio non deriva da un attaccamento alla nota marca di abbigliamento

 

Eheh... diciamo che c'ero cascato anche io, ma speravo non fosse così  :Wink: 

 *prada wrote:*   

> L'alternativa per ora è Prade.

 

Ci sono anche prude e pride da tenere in considerazione IMHO  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ma oltre ad essere una cosa un po' sul casuale andante... di che si tratta per la precisione? Sembra la miniatura di uno sfondo 3d alla deviant-art maniera...

 

Esatto.

Preso ruotato e ridimensionato  :Wink: 

In un altro forum ne usavo un'altro che era un piccolo labirinto.... dovrei averlo ancora a casa se interessa lo posto  :Razz: 

----------

## N0ise

Prima come nick usavo ClarkNova (la macchina da scrivere aliena de "Il pasto Nudo"), ma inevitabilmente diventava Clark e poi Clark Kent... standomi antipatico Superman decisi di cambiarlo. In quel periodo mi ricordo che stavo studiando il rumore gaussiano bianco (AWGN) e da li' Noise. Solo che sul forum era gia' registrato ed ho cambiato la "o" con lo "0". Tutto qui  :Smile: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Il mio avatar invece è una in prospettiva psicologica di Syd Barrett, fondatore dei Pink Floyd che dopo il primo deisco fu allonato dagli stessi perchè i suoi eccessi eran troppo persino per loro ... lui in seguito (registrò da solista) e fu ricoverato per cure psichiatriche ...lo persero un genio... e gli dedicarono poi la famosa "Shine on your crazy diamonds" nell'album Wish You Were Here. Non mi chiedete chi è quella buttata per terra che non ne ho idea...  :Surprised: 

Ciao!

----------

## lavish

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> ... e gli dedicarono poi la famosa "Shine on your crazy diamonds" nell'album Wish You Were Here.

 

Ma non gli avevano dedicato Wish You Were Here  :Question: 

/me ha il 12" in vinile originale di quel disco  :Cool: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

credevo anche io così...adesso non so dirti se gli hanno dedicato "anche" quella di sicuro shine... tant'è che la raccolta dei lavori di Barrett si chiama "Crazy Diamond" o qualcosa di simile... in realtà anche "brain damage" fa riferimento a lui... magari gli hanno dedicato tutto il disco...  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

Non poteva mancare il sottoscritto  :Wink: 

Il mio nick affonda le sue radici in un viaggio affrontato all'età di 20 anni quando decisi di allontanarmi dalla società moderna per intraprendere un viaggio introspettivo all'interno della cultura buddista. sono mancato 5 anni e .......

....... ma quando mai  :Wink:  non potrei stare più di 24 senza un collegamento fisso ad Internet.

Niente di più banale il mio nick deriva dal titolo di un album dei Savatage "From Gutter to the Stage".

Il termine si può tradurre in due modi distinti:

1- bassifondi, ghetti

2 - grondaia

Nessuno si permetta di cominciare a chiamarmi grondaia  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Ti giuro che mentre stavo leggendo del tuo viaggio di 5 anni nel regno dell'introspezione ci stavo credendo sul serio...e per un istante ho pensato che fosse l'unica via per diventare mod ...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

poi ho letto il resto e mi sono fatto un sacco di risate... :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Il mio nick affonda le sue radici 

 

Mi sembrava che fosse l'avatar ad affondare radici  :Laughing: 

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Ti giuro che mentre stavo leggendo del tuo viaggio di 5 anni nel regno dell'introspezione ci stavo credendo sul serio...e per un istante ho pensato che fosse l'unica via per diventare mod ... 

 

Magari bastassero solo 5 anni di introspezione per diventare mod  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Magari bastassero solo 5 anni di introspezione per diventare mod 

 

Io ci ho messo di meno  :Wink: , ma la parte introspettiva l'avevo già superata  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hcmcgenius

Io devo spiegare il mio nick, altrimenti l'autrice del topic potrebbe arrabbiarsi... e dopo sarebbe grama! eheh

il nick scritto giusto è HCMC Genius. Questo è il nome della mia squadra di Fantahockey. Il nome è stato creato in due diversi momenti. Ma spiego meglio tutto.

Io organizzo un campionato di fantahockey, il primo anno non sapevo come chiamare la mia squadra e ho optato per HCMC, che significa Hockey Club Marco Candolfi. Niente di più semplice. La prima stagione di fantahockey è finita con una mia vittoria! (non ho rubato lo garantisco!) Da li ho deciso di aggiungere una particella al nome per fare notare ciò agli altri partecipanti, da qui HCMC Genius. 

Solitamente però come nick uso solo HCMC o solo Genius, è rarissimo che usi tutto il nome.. perchè troppo lungo, ma chi mi ha iscritto al forum non sapeva di questo... eheh.

Già che si sono faccio un po' di pubblicità al mio gioco, se c'è qualche svizzero appassionato di hockey (anche italiano appasionato di hockey svizzero), date un'occhiata al sito http://www.fantahockeymc.ch. Preparatevi alla prossima stagione!

ciao a tutti e ringrazio chi ha lanciato il topi che mi ha anche iscritto col nick completo.. eheh

HCMC

----------

## G-DannY

G ----> iniziale cognome

DannY ---> ovviamente sta per Daniele  :Very Happy: 

Mi è venuto fuori qualche tempo fa sentendo i Flaminio-Maphia e sentendo il nome G-Max...  :Very Happy: 

Da qualche tempo a questa parte però può anche essere interpretato come "Gentoo-DannY"... Dato che il mondo linux e soprattutto questa distro sono entrati prepotentemente nel mio modo di essere  :Cool: 

----------

## BaNdit400

Il mio nick deriva dal nome della mia prima ''vera'' moto: una Suzuki GSF400-M del 1992, conosciuta ai più come ''Bandit400''. La moto fu venduta nel 2001, ma i bei momenti che mi ha regalato, la sensazione di totale libertà ed i teneri ricordi li porto sempre con me, anche sotto la forma di un nick...

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## Onip

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> .. magari gli hanno dedicato tutto il disco... 

  Tempo fa mi sono letto PINK FLOYD - lo scrigno dei segreti e, se non ricordo male, secondo l'autore (Nicholas Schaffner) effettivamente tutto il disco è dedicato al (geniale) ex cantante\autore Syd

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Tempo fa mi sono letto PINK FLOYD - lo scrigno dei segreti e, se non ricordo male, secondo l'autore (Nicholas Schaffner) effettivamente tutto il disco è dedicato al (geniale) ex cantante\autore Syd

 

La cosa divertente è che "wish you were here" è passata alla storia come una canzone d'amore....  :Laughing:  e in un certo senso lo è... diciamo che non è da dedicare alla ragazza a meno che questa non sia ricoverata in un ospedale psichiatrico  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

Del resto se uno ascolta il testo e non si ferma a ripetere il ritornello si capisce....

----------

## redview

@Occasus: solefald (il gruppo da cui ho tratto il mio nick) vuol dire tramonto in norvegese. :Smile: 

----------

## Wintermute2.0

Il mio è possibile capirlo dalla citazione in firma. Non è nient'altro che la versione 2.0 dell'omonima IA presente in Neuromancer, di cui è "nemico".

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

Tùrin Mormegil (letto MormegHil) è il mio personaggio (esclusivamente) letterario preferito. appartiene a "Il Silmarillion" del sommo, irraggiungibile maestro John Ronald Reuel Tolkien, è secondo nella classifica dei libri che ho letto più volte (intorno alle 10-11  :Laughing: ). è l'uccisore di Glaurung padre di Draghi come si vede in questa immagine (si vede anche la Mormegil  :Very Happy: )

in verità all'inizio volevo mettere come nick Tùrin_Turambar (Tùrin il Dominatore della sorte in sindarin), ma era già occupato  :Twisted Evil:   quindi risolsi con un Tùrin_Mormegil (Tùrin la Spada nera sempre in sindarin). l'avatar è un inno al mio Athlon64, a Tux e al logo di Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Il ritorno di AkiRoss (dopo 6 settimane senza ADSL...)

Ora spiego il nick, magari qualcuno lo sa.

Esistono una serie di ragioni per cui l'ho scelto, la lista e' lunga. Ho anche notato una serie di curiosita' a proposito...

Aki Ross, detto per inciso, e' la protagonista del film digitale Final Fantasy The spirit Within, prodotto da Square. Io piccolo grande estimatore di grafica ho voluto scegliere questo nick anche come omaggio alla square, che onestamente ha creato - a mio parere - una delle bellezze digitali piu' stupende, sia dal punto di vista estetico che tecnico (non entro nel dettaglio della tecnica per renderizzare la dottoressa Aki Ross)

Poi, AkiRoss ha le stesse iniziali del mio nome, AR. Aki e' autunno, in giapponese (tra l'altro e' il paese che preferisco, altro omaggio), e l'autunno e' la mia stagione preferita (ne' caldo, ne' freddo e bei colori).

Ale tramite un algoritmo che solo un folle poteva pensare (grazie grazie) si riesce a tramutare in Aki, se avete voglia: A -> A (stessa lettera), l -> k (lettera successiva), e -> i (lettera pronunciata in inglese).

Un altro motivo per cui l'ho scelto e' che e' raro trovare questo nick su internet (difatti nei primi tempi io ero l'unico e solo AkiRoss su internet, per quanto google potesse dire). Poi pero' si e' diffuso il film (io scelsi questo nick gia prima che uscisse il film: era un evento particolare ai tempi, io mi interessavo di grafica e quando ho scoperto quanto lavoro hanno fatto quelli di square scelsi questo nick) e difatti oggi ci sono diversi AkiRoss. Io comunque credo di essere l'unico uomo con nick da donna, difatti le altre AkiRoss che ho conosciuto (sia in versione AkiRoss, che drAki, drRoss, AkyRoss etc) erano tutte donne.

E soprattutto, questo nick non centra nulla con le mie tendenze sessuali XD sono etero. Il nome da donna non centra niente (e comunque pochi sanno che Aki e' da donna in giappone... anche se ORA lo sanno in molti XD)

Ciauz!

----------

## jikko

il mio nick non e' nulla di particolare.

era una vechia password di un motore di ricerca azziendale.

usavo quel motore di ricerca per trovare una soluzione ai problemi dei clienti e da li' e' nata l' idea di chiamarmi così  :Smile: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *BlueInGreen wrote:*   ... e gli dedicarono poi la famosa "Shine on your crazy diamonds" nell'album Wish You Were Here. 
> 
> Ma non gli avevano dedicato Wish You Were Here 
> 
> /me ha il 12" in vinile originale di quel disco 

 

pensavo di essere rimasto solo io il malato dei vinile...

Li ho tutti  :Wink: 

Pink Floyd e Led Zeppelin.............

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Li ho tutti 
> 
> Pink Floyd e Led Zeppelin.............

 

\me distrutto dall'invidia  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## shev

Mmm, il mio nick da dove deriva... mmm... dire dal noto calciatore del Milan (di cui sono casualmente un tifoso, non sfegatato, ma cmq tifoso) sarebbe banale, è la conclusione cui giungono tutti... diciamo che è un acronimo che mi sono studiato a tavolino e il cui significato mi son promesso di non svelare a nessuno se non quando si avvereranno le condizioni che hanno portato alla generazione di tale nick. Oppure... oppure a voi decidere quale può esserne la genesi, a voi accettare o meno la prima o la seconda spiegazione, oppure... bho, non so che altro inventarmi per giustificare quattro lettere che mi suonavano bene e che mi accompagnano da moooooolto tempo.

Meno dubbi ci stanno sull'avatar: il mitico Bucky Katt di Get Fuzzy, scelto non a caso ma in quanto mi ci immedesimo alla perfezione, ha tutte le peggiori caratteristiche che penso di avere (e che adoro)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## =DvD=

Il mio viene dal mio nome DaviDe e per precisare, al tempo in cui lo coniai non esistevano i DvD. Uff!

@ Lucha

 *Lucha wrote:*   

> quello che ha scritto

 

Trovo il tuo avatar di cattivo gusto; me lo spieghi? =D (nel senso che probabilmente non ci ho capito nulla!)

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Il ritorno di AkiRoss (dopo 6 settimane senza ADSL...)
> 
> Aki Ross, detto per inciso, e' la protagonista del film digitale Final Fantasy The spirit Within, prodotto da Square. Io piccolo grande estimatore di grafica ho voluto scegliere questo nick anche come omaggio alla square, che onestamente ha creato - a mio parere - una delle bellezze digitali piu' stupende, sia dal punto di vista estetico che tecnico (non entro nel dettaglio della tecnica per renderizzare la dottoressa Aki Ross)
> 
> 

 

Sei tu questo?? http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=920&file1=920-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Aki+Ross

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Sei tu questo?? http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=920&file1=920-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Aki+Ross
> 
>    

 

@akiross: vedi che il panino unto con i funghi ti ha fatto bene alla fine!??!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il mio nick deriva semplicemente dal miglior gruppo punk italiano... i cccp - fedeli alla linea

 

Spara Jury sparaaaaaaaa....Spera Jury spera......Felicitaziooooooooni

Il mio lo uso dal 97 circa dato che sono un (ex)batterista la mia prima ed unica batteria

fu una X-Drum marca, non proprio famosa, la comprai dato che costava circa 750

(in valuta corrente ) contro i 1400 di una pearl export che non mi potevo permettere.

----------

## yardbird

Beh, il mio nick è il soprannome con cui è stato consegnato alla storia "il più grande sassofonista che abbia mai calcato questa terra", ovvero Charlie Parker.

L'avatar è il particolare di una foto di un altro gigante del sassofono, già citato da BlueInGreen nei post precedenti, ovvero John Coltrane.

Dite che si nota che sono un sassofonista anch'io?  :Embarassed: 

@BlueInGreen: fa piacere vedere il tuo nick, non è facile trovare molti appassionati del genere in un forum dedicato a linux  :Wink:  Molto bello anche il tuo avatar! A proposito di Syd Barrett, che io sappia l'intero album Wish You Were Here è dedicato a lui, e frammenti della sua personalità sono ampiamente citati anche in Dark Side e in The Wall. Un aneddoto interessante su Barrett è che si presentò agli studi di registrazione dei Floyd guarda caso proprio mentre stavano registrando Shine On You Crazy Diamond (senza che fosse stato avvertito della cosa e dopo che nessuno lo aveva più visto per anni), e nessuno lo riconobbe all'inizio per via del suo aspetto trasandato e perchè si era fatto rasare a zero i capelli  :Shocked: . Credo di avere tutti gli album solisti di Barrett, secondo me è assolutamente geniale ed è un vero peccato che si sia ridotto così, i Floyd non hanno più recuperato quella vena stralunata e giocosa di Piper at The Gates of Dawn...

Ma che bello sfondare nell'OT...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma che bello sfondare nell'OT... 

 

Quoto.

Un evviva a Luna e alla grazia femminile, che ha saputo elegantemente aggirare un regola giusta, ma lagnosa.

----------

## mikfaina

Il mio nick è composto da Mik (Michele) e faina.

Quando con gli amici ci prendiamo per il culo e facciamo una cosa molto stupida diciamo :"Che FAINA" ironizzando sull'intelligenza della faina (in origine era una volpe ma credo anche la faina sia li li come furbizia).

Ora, siccome abbiamo tutti la moto (nel gruppo di amici) abbiamo formato una specie di motoclub LE FAINE ed il mio avatar sarebbe il logo del motoclub con una FAINA che beve la birra (la faina è un po ripresa da Roger Rabbit).

COmunque è tutto qui.

P.S. Il nick precedente era TENERE80 come il mio anno di nacita e la mia moto

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> @BlueInGreen: fa piacere vedere il tuo nick, non è facile trovare molti appassionati del genere in un forum dedicato a linux  

 

Grazie Bird!!

Il mio dubbio iniziale era tra questo "ALoveSupreme" (proprio in questi giorni leggo il libro della sua realizzazione, adoro Trane) e "Pithecanthropus" sai io sono un bassista!

Quasi quasi ti contatto in pm così ci facciamo due chiacchiere...

D'altra parte su questo forum ho sempre incontrato persone molto in gamba ...

Viva la comunità italiana gentoo, viva luna80, viva il topic più Out Theme dell'annoooo....  :Cool: 

EDIT: lo sapevi yardbird che oggi 12 marzo 2005 è il cinquantenario della morte di bird?? Eppure lui vive ancora...

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

E allora spiegherò anch'io da dove viene jesus_was_rasta...

Quando nel '99 decisi di crearmi la mia prima email su Yahoo, che ancora uso, cercavo qualcosa che rispecchiasse il mio aspetto e modo d'essere.

Ho più di un metro di rasta in testa, ma il nick rastaman era troppo ovvio (e già in uso).

Allora, per una casuale associazione di idee (giuro che ero sobrio quando ci pensai  :Laughing:  ) unii la figura di Gesù a quella della cultura Rasta.

[rispetto] sono crisitano credente e praticante, la mia non vuol essere un offesa al Cristianesimo ma al contrario un omaggio a Gesù Cristo [/rispetto]

Pensai che Gesù, ai tempi, sicuramente non aveva tempo per pettinarsi o passare dal barbiere, quindi aveva sicuramente i capelli rasta!  :Very Happy: 

Poi credo che il rispetto del proprio corpo, quello della vita propria e altrui, la ricerca di una Terra dove gli uomini potessero vivere insieme in Pace e Armonia (tipici della filosogia Rasta) fossero non troppo dissimili da quelle predicate dal Cristo (ovviamente semmai è il contrario, sono i Rasta che assomigliano come pensiero a Gesù, ma qui entra in gioco quel quid di paradossale che rende il tutto più gradevole  :Wink:  ). 

Quindi Gesù era Rasta!

NB: Lungi da me l'intento di sollevare questioni religioso etico morali.

jesus_was_rasta

----------

## lavish

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Pensai che Gesù, ai tempi, sicuramente non aveva tempo per pettinarsi o passare dal barbiere, quindi aveva sicuramente i capelli rasta!  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

>  i capelli rasta

 

In fondo non siamo del tutto OT...

Anche in questo post, chi vuole seguirlo, deve fare una ricerca  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

all'amico del rasta  :Smile: : ho notato il tuo avatar e mi piace. Se permetti, rubo e lo schiaffo nel sito della mia scuola che sto comnciando a pensare.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> all'amico del rasta : ho notato il tuo avatar e mi piace. Se permetti, rubo e lo schiaffo nel sito della mia scuola che sto comnciando a pensare.

 

Vai tranquillo!  :Wink: 

----------

## lan

il mio nick nasce 5 annetti fa circa, stavo leggendo un libro "TCP in pillole" parlavano di lan, mi serviva un nick, lan mi è subito piaciuto e me lo sono tenuto :D

ahh che ricordi... i tempi di win 98

----------

## earcar

Allora.. il mio nick nasce alcuni anni fa per puro caso in un pub al mare giocando al mitico Metal Slug  :Cool:  . Dopo aver fatto il punteggio migliore  :Cool:   :Cool:  mi sono ritrovato a scrivere le prime tre lettere del mio nome = car.

Forse per la fretta  :Confused:  (era un pò tardi e dovevo tornare a casa...) sbagliai a scrivere e mi uscì un "ear"... un mio amico me lo fece notare (per i dettagli contattatemi...  :Wink:  ) e mi rimase impresso sto "ear al posto di car"... lo stesso mio amico il giorno dopo mi salutò "ciao earcar!" siccome il nick mi piaceva da allora in giro per il web sn earcar!  :Wink: 

**earcar  :Wink: 

PS: @BlueInGreen e tutti i musicisti gentoo: io suono la chitarra elettrica.

[impossible_mode] quasi quasi ci scappa la gentoo (jazz-blues-rock)band!  :Wink:  [/impossible_mode]

EDIT: post #75! I'm a Tux's lil' helper now! ...wow!

----------

## BlueInGreen

Ok allora chiamiamo pure X-Drum e yardbird e apriamo un post per fare le prove sul forum....

Potremo chiamarchi i Rage Against The Microsoft (RATM)

oppure i Read The Fuc**ng Manual (RTFM)

o ancora i Tux Zeppelin

o i Larry The Cow jazz quartet...

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

PS: Oh...sto scherzando eh?!?!?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

Ok vada x i Rage Againt The Microsoft  :Laughing:  o i Larry The Cow jazz quartet  :Cool:   :Cool: 

X-Drum e yardbird fatevi sentire  :Wink: 

Ovvio scherzo anch'io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Read The Fucking Manual Jazz Quartet non è male.

RTFMJQ

----------

## BlueInGreen

si ma la sigla sembra un tamponamento a catena di consonanti....  :Laughing: 

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Beh, il mio nick non lascia molti interrogativi se si è "del campo"!

Se non lo si capisce, vuol dire che non si deve capirlo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## silian87

silian87.... molto semplice..... 

mi chiamo Silian e sono del 1987... niente di piu' easy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> [CUT]Se non lo si capisce, vuol dire che non si deve capirlo  

 Sono destinato a non capirlo quindi?  :Sad:  :Sad: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

se fate power/epic/speed metal avete un batterista  :Very Happy: 

GIÙ DI DOPPIA CASSAAAAAAAA  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## neon

 *mouser wrote:*   

> ma, ti prego, il mio nick, lo puoi scrivere in minuscolo???? Lo so che sono pignolo, ma tra il nick con l'iniziale maiuscola (il mio nick è case-sensitive!!!)

 

Quoto in pieno... anche il mio e' tutto minuscolo altrimenti l'avrei messa l'iniziale maiuscola non trovate?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## neon

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ora che ci penso a questo 3d si potrebbe aggiungere anche la descrizione degli avatar, alcuni sono propio espliciti ma altri...  

 

Il mio non e' troppo complicato... un mio autoritratto in pixelart (con un maglione che non uso più) e siccome molti pensano alle insegne leggendo il mio nick cen'e' una a fianco mezza sfasciata...

Mentre ci sono (e se non gli dispiace) commento pure l'avatar di knefas

E' un particolare del dipinto La scuola di atene di Raffaello. Ritrae Platone sulla sx ed Aristotele a dx, si riconoscono dal fatto che il primo punta il dito al cielo (verso l'iperuranio) ed il secondo con il palmo rivolto verso terra sembra dirgli che in realta' le sue risposte si trovano proprio sulla terra e da nessun'altra parte  :Wink: 

Scusate la lezione spicciola di filosofia ma a quel particolare sono in "particolare" ( :Wink: ) affezionato perche' il mio prof ne parlava quasi ad ogni lezione  :Laughing: 

oggi ho fatto i compiti...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## rota

Hai mai udito i lamenti del mare? 

      E come cantano i ghiacci? 

      Non li hai sentiti... Ma cantano i ghiacci, sai, 

      è vero che cantano, 

      non è fantasia questa, 

      Succede talvolta in primavera e nelle tenebre della lunga notte nordica. 

      Ma non a tutti è dato di udire... 

      E sai che oltre l' ampio arco dell' orizzonte, 

      nel mondo boreale, 

      vive il vostro signore, 

      il Grande Rota,il demone della malattia e della morte? 

      Quando egli si rivolta nei suoi giacigli, 

      ecco che i ghiacci si lamentano , 

      anzi a dire il vero , 

      scricchiolano. 

      E questo affinchè la gente sappia che egli è vivo. 

      Si è vivo il nostro Rota, 

      il demone della malattia e della morte

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bentornato rota ti davo per disperso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *GNUrànt wrote:*   

> il mio nick rispecchia la mia condizione esistenziale

 

anche il mio

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> Beh, il mio nick non lascia molti interrogativi se si è "del campo"!
> 
> Se non lo si capisce, vuol dire che non si deve capirlo  

 

c'entra qualcosa coi DB ?

----------

## cloc3

 *rota wrote:*   

> 
> 
>       Si è vivo il nostro Rota, 
> 
> 

 

10 in ortografia.

Bentornato.

----------

## mouser

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *rota wrote:*   
> 
>       Si è vivo il nostro Rota, 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Cattivo!!! Almeno 11!  :Laughing: 

Welcome back rota  :Very Happy: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## dappiu

Colgo l'occasione per presentarmi con questo post.

E' da mesi che uso gentoo ma solo oggi mi sono deciso ad incominciare a frequentare il forum.

Il mio nick è anche il mio soprannome da quasi 10 anni.

Avevamo 9-10 anni io e i miei amici e uno di noi si divertiva a mettere soprannomi. Di tutti è rimasto solo il mio.

Adesso mi conoscono tutti per dappiu, anche se non ha senso compiuto e non è nemmeno un gran chè da sentirsi dire  :Razz: 

Credo sia uno di quei soprannomi che ti rimangono per tutta la vita  :Cool: 

Bye

----------

## wildancer

Ho tardato un po a rispondere al 3d dato il fatto che il mio nick affonda le radici in una cultura che sembra essere disprezzata qui:oops: ... Io ero un breaker, tempo fà, ma purtroppo una gentil donzella truccandosi non ha notato uno stop ne il fattorino delle pizze che passava in quel momento... non smisi subito anche se il ginocchio era polverizzato, da li wild - dancer, nick ormai da cambiare in verità, dato che di quella cultura ormai apprezzo veramente poco (Anche se ragazi credetemi c'è di più di quanto si possa vedere al di fuori... c'è l'impegno e la passione per l'espressività... ma tagliate fuori la musica da questo discorso, e la maggior parte dei writer, che sono ormai indistinguibili dai vandali...) e dato che ho dovuto smettere di ballare perché ero diventato wild - boar (cinghiale, pensate che grazia che avevo...)

è difficile cambiare nick, ca**arola! Però è anche vero che il mio rimane antipatico  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> ...

 

A me non è antipatioco il tuo nick.

----------

## bonebag

ciao a tutti:D 

Uso gentoo da circa una anno e mezzo e credo che sia ora di presentarmi, bonebag è il titolo della traccia n° 11 nell'album dreamtime dei cult, l'ho scelto diverso tempo fa perchè mi sembrava più "manegevole" di quello vecchio (era "koikekabuto" chi legge nathan never ricorderà di cosa si tratta) che comunque in alcuni contesti uso ancora.

l'avatar invece è provvisorio, in attesa di recuperare il mio solito che è in un cd che ho prestato:( 

I miei complimenti a tutta la comunità sia italiana che internazionale8)  veramente eccezionale 

bye

----------

## [m0nt0]

beh, indovinate un po da cosa deriva il mio nick?

lo so a cosa stai pensando: "monto..... cosa??"

e basta con ste battute  :Very Happy: 

No scherzo, deriva dal mio cognome Montorfano e dalla 1 media, quindi piu di 8 anni che sono noto come IL monto e quindi data la fantasia eccomi qui.

Cya!

----------

## comisat

il mio proviene dalla fantasia malata di un mio vecchio amico..

anni fa aveva cominciato a scrivere una storia inventata prendendo spunto dalle "avventure" della nostra compagnia di allora (una sorta di pretesto per prendere per il culo tutti i membri del gruppo  :Very Happy: )... il mio personaggio era il 'supporto tecnologico' per un investigatore (dato che ero 'il piu' informatico' nella compagnia) e utilizzava un sistema di satelliti privato chiamato ComiSAT (dove 'comi' sono le prime lettere del mio cognome...)

da allora, circa 7 anni fa, sono rimasto comisat...

----------

## Taglia

Semplicemente un'abbreviazione del cognome che mi accompagna dalle medie  :Laughing: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Jekko stà per iecco (cos'ì mi presentavo a 4 anni : Sono Carlo Iecco... 

(francesco) ero un tenerone)

E L'immagine è lo stemma dell'associazione sportiva di cui faccio parte  International Muay Boran Academy

La firma e' il commento di un mio collega universitario argentino quando gli annuncio la scadenza delle prenotazioni degli esami....

E' MALISSIMO

E' MALISSIMO

(ciao PABLO SEI 1 MITO)

----------

## Little Cash

Il mio e' un po complicato da spiegare. Nella mia citta' c'e' una specie di beniamino popolare, il cui soprannome e' SOLDINO (poiche' quando ti vede ti chiede sempre qke cent.). Quindi da qui:

SOLDO, MONETA= CASH

INO = PICCOLO = LITTLE

Ed eccovi Little Cash. 

In chat uso il nick badguy, che proviene invece da Sol Badguy, personaggio della mitica saga "Guilty Gear"  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## khazad-dum

Anni fa misi in funzione il mio primo server avente due schede di rete. Esso metteva in comunicazione una rete privata con una classe di ip pubblici virtuali: lo chiamai khazad-dum.

Chi avrà LETTO il signore degli anelli (mi auguro anche gli altri) si ricorderà di quel ponte che metteva in comunicazione la città sotterranea dei nani, Moria (Har HaMoriah, Monte di Moria, tra l'altro ospita realmente la moschea di El-Aqsa) con il mondo esterno (anche quello realmente esistente in Nuova Zelanda). Semplice quindi l'associazione con il nome  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## stefanonafets

Che fatica leggersi tutto questo 3d di filata...

Cmq, dopo aver scoperto che coda ed altri appartengono al club della crusca  e tante altre belle cose (senza offesa, tutto ovviamente per ridere  :Very Happy:  ),

arriviamo (mi sto sorprendendo ora a parlare di me in plurale... nn credevo che potessimo 

arrivare ad una tale forma di narcisismo  :Laughing:  ) a spiegare il mio nik..

Anzi no, vediamo se ci arrivate  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

Il mio avatar è una foto scontornata male di un porta chiavi, 

la mia firma è tratta dall'apocalisse di Giovanni.

Hehehe... Che originalità, soprattutto il nik...

----------

## grentis

Stefano e stefano al contrario...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Quanto OT in questo OT OT... E quanti passioni comuni: De Andrè, Tolkien, i fumetti, i Pink Floyd la musica in genere ecc.. Non saremo mica una categoria un pò stereotipata? Nooooooooo siamo solo troppo intelligenti, e convergiamo tutti nelle stesse passioni..  :Laughing: 

Il mio comunque è composto: Il nome Renfild l'ho preso da un fumetto italiano "Brendon", episodio "Gli Orchi", mi piaceva. Chiamo così il mio computer principale che lo considero mio assistente. (Renfild era anche l'assistente di Dracula). 

Al nome ho pensato di aggiungere un "cognome", ho pensato a Dust perchè i Dustland erano il gruppo in cui suonavo (qualcuno (a parte Panda) ci conosce?) e anche perchè mi hanno sempre affascinato le storie post-apocalittiche con paesaggi desertico-polverosi (es Mad Max Interceptor ecc) Solo dopo ho scoperto di essere allergico alla povere... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

In rete a un paio di varianti: renfild, RenfildDust, Dust Dustland... Chi mi conosce?

----------

## Peach

beh beh, mi devo essere perso qualche pagina ma cmq veramente istruttivo questo post  :Smile: 

il mio nick in real life è Il Pesca, come contrazione del mio cognome, che mi accompagna dalle medie, poi per motivi di internazionalizzazione sono passato a The Peach (in francese sarebbe stato Le Peche). Alcuni credono sia perchè ho la pelle morbida come una pesca  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## starise

beh, mi hanno sempre affascinato le stelle.. inizialmente come nick mettevo stella_nascente o il_signore_delle_stelle, ma come potrete immaginare spesso erano troppo lunghe per le registrazioni o poco affascinanti!

Dovevo cercare un nick che fosse breve, facilmente memorizzabile, significante.

starise è la fusione di queste due parole inglesi "star rise" (rise come 'sorge')

quindi ecco StaRise......

la pronuncia dunque, è quella dall'inglese: "starais", ma nessuno la 'indovina' mai!  :Smile: 

bye

----------

## redmatrix

Il mio invece deriva dal nome di un server (e da altre cosucce...).

Mi trovavo a dover scegliere il nome per il server ftp che stavo configurando ed in quel periodo avevo come sfondo un'immagine del codice di matrix (il film) in chiave azzurra/blu quindi ho pensato a bluematrix.

Dovendo poi scegliere un nick ho optato per redmatrix per diversi motivi:

1) Mi ronzava in testa il nome del server

2) Le matrici in informatica sono una sorta di "quinto elemento"

3) Il colore rosso mi piace tantissimo (passione, fisicità, calore, etc)

4) La pronuncia americana/inglese del mio nick sa molto "pulp"  :Laughing: 

l'avatar invece l'ho scelto perché una delle suggestioni più forti che rigurdano il rosso deriva dall'occulto, in particolare dai vampiri, quindi, ho scelto Demitri Maximov, secondo me uno dei + bei personaggi mai ideati e disegnati nella storia dei videogames (e se mi faccio esplodere un kilo di nitroglicerina a 10cm dalla faccia, gli assomiglio parecchio  :Cool:   ).

Ciao

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

Ciccio Bueo,

In origine era ciccio bueo marso, ma l'ho contratto, in qualche forum il nome era troppo lungo!

non sono un vero e proprio ciccio... 80kg per 1,76, ma amo mangiare, far da mangiare agli amici, e stuzzicare le signorine con prelibatezze e buon vino... insomma, sono "ciccio dentro"..

l'avatar che di solito uso è una foto al tachimetro della macchina, fatta da un mio amico, in una situazione di particolare "allegria"  scendendo da trento... e l'inclinazione ha permesso di viaggiare oltre il limite fisico del motore...  in questo forum non l'ho ancora caricata perchè fà un pò troppo "sborone"...  magari la uppo un giorno..

----------

## ErniBrown

Erni, perchè mi chiamo Ernesto, per cui tutti mi chiamano così; ErniBrown invece nasce da una striscia a fumetti che disegnava un mio compagno di università, dove ad un certo punto inizo a comparire vestito come charlie brown. Poi vabbè, ci sono altre cose legate ai peanuts, ad esempio mia sorella l'abbiamo sempre chiamata lucy, come la sorella di linus: i miei computer infatti si chiamano Charlie e Lucy, e quando avevo il palmare (con linux pure quello  :Wink:  ) l'avevo ribattezzato come il fratello piccolo di Linus e Lucy, Ripresa.

----------

## ---willy---

anch'io semplicemente come tanti perchè gli amici mi chiamano così, il mio nome è Guglielmo. 

una piccola particolarità: la mia vita è un po' divisa tra Bari e Milano; a Bari sono Guglielmo, a Milano Willy, e moltissimi nemmeno sanno che non è il mio vero nome. come nick a volte uso anche "wile e." . 

a Luna80 che è l'autrice del topic...il mio secondo nome è Maria! che ne dici, mi sta bene Maria81??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RexRocker

uhm il mio è nato passeggiando per roma con una mia compagna di classe durante una gita delle superiori... si parlava di soprannomi e lei che si chiamava... urca non ricordo bene.... insomma per colpa del cognome la chiamavano pastina.... e li ci siamo messi a pensare.... facendo due conti avevo i capelli rossi quindi poteva essere Red... ma non mi prendeva molto bene.... poi boh da li siamo arrivati a Rex e poi aprendo un cd dei pantera ho visto il bassista: RexRocker... perfetto!!

da li è rimasto, anche se io in realta suono la chitarra ma dettagli. 

*lacrima che scende per la sorte dell'ex chitarrista dei pantera*

ed ecco spiegato l'arcano  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> far da mangiare agli amici,

 

Cosa aspetti ad invitarci  :Razz: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   far da mangiare agli amici, 
> 
> Cosa aspetti ad invitarci 

 

aspetto che capitiate in zona treviso!  :Very Happy: 

cucina tipica veneta...  soppressa... polenta.. risotto al radicchio...  un buon cabernet e prosecco con aperol a profusione...

qualche mese fa ho invitato a cena il vicedirettore di una banca con cui lavoro... il giorno dopo non è neanche andato a lavorare... troppo vino!  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a Luna80 che è l'autrice del topic...il mio secondo nome è Maria! che ne dici, mi sta bene Maria81?? 

 

mmmm  :Rolling Eyes:  è un presa in giro del mio nick o autolesionismo?

 :Wink: 

----------

## redmatrix

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *---willy--- wrote:*   
> 
> a Luna80 che è l'autrice del topic...il mio secondo nome è Maria! che ne dici, mi sta bene Maria81??  
> 
> mmmm  è un presa in giro del mio nick o autolesionismo?
> ...

 

Niente di tutto ciò, è che a noi ragazzi piace scherzare appena se ne presenta l'occasione (meno male che "PIppi Calze Lunghe" è un nome inventato, altrimenti sai che scemenze riuscivamo a dire...)

@Willy

Io provengo dalla provincia di Foggia, ma dalle tue parti (suppongo Bari) si usa ancora chiamare per nome? Nel mio paese natale se non hai un soprannome è perché ne hai gia due  :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aspetto che capitiate in zona treviso! 
> 
> cucina tipica veneta...  soppressa... polenta.. risotto al radicchio...  un buon cabernet e prosecco con aperol a profusione...
> ...

 

Pronti qua!! io sono di Conegliano, dove ci troviamo ^^

----------

## luna80

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niente di tutto ciò, è che a noi ragazzi piace scherzare appena se ne presenta l'occasione....:

 

perchè a noi ragazze invece no? ...mmm..per quando mi riguadaa si, infatti la mia era un risposta "scherzosa" (o magari lo voleva essere ma l'effetto non è stato quello...)

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   
> 
> aspetto che capitiate in zona treviso! 
> 
> cucina tipica veneta...  soppressa... polenta.. risotto al radicchio...  un buon cabernet e prosecco con aperol a profusione...
> ...

 

Quando passi per tv fammi un fischio!! :Very Happy: 

----------

## redmatrix

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *redmatrix wrote:*   
> 
> Niente di tutto ciò, è che a noi ragazzi piace scherzare appena se ne presenta l'occasione....: 
> 
> perchè a noi ragazze invece no? ...mmm..per quando mi riguadaa si, infatti la mia era un risposta "scherzosa" (o magari lo voleva essere ma l'effetto non è stato quello...)
> ...

 

Beh, anche la mia risposta era un modo scherzoso per dire che che willy aveva detto una "scemenza" (in senso buono).

Ho un fratello che dice molte "minchiate" ma quando si rende conto che non fanno ridere aggiunge: "Però non è che faccia ridere molto, vero?"

Ecco, io ho postato per "aggiungere" un qualcosa di simile al post di willy che comunqua ha simpaticamente detto una cosa che gli frullava per la testa.

Per la questione "Ragazze scherzose = si/no" non intendevo dire che a voi non piace fare ironia ma in termini di numero, di ragazzi che stupideggiano ce ne sono molti di più (= siamo più inclini).

Che poi questo sia dovuto ad usi impropri di varie sostanze è un'altra storia (vedi dottrina dell'alcoolicesimo)  :Very Happy: 

Infine, IMHO ci sono troppe poche donne che si interessano di informatica, data l'importanza della materia e dato il fatto che a lasciare tutto in mano agli uomini si ottengono solo degli immani casini  , sono felice di "incontrare" ragazze come te.

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## RenfildDust

 *Panda wrote:*   

> Il mio nickname affonda le radici circa 5 anni fa... 3* anno bis del liceo scientifico, durante una lezione di filosofia per combattere il sonno cercavamo di tenerci svegli con qualsiasi cosa. Un giorno un mio compagno di classe porta delle schede dell'enciclopedia degli animali, tra le quali c'era anche la scheda del panda. Ad un certo punto un altro mio compagno si alza e grida: «E' lui! E' un panda! Guardate! E' identico!»... il professore ovviamente ci sbatte fuori ma da quel giorno sono diventato per tutti il Panda.

 

A si? 

Pensavo che ti chiamavano così perchè ti hanno beccato con gli occhi a "pampinedda" come il panda! :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ---willy---

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *lacrima che scende per la sorte dell'ex chitarrista dei pantera*
> 
> 

 

quoto.

----------

## ---willy---

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mmmm  è un presa in giro del mio nick o autolesionismo?
> 
> 

 

la seconda che hai detto  :Very Happy: 

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> @Willy
> 
> Io provengo dalla provincia di Foggia, ma dalle tue parti (suppongo Bari) si usa ancora chiamare per nome? Nel mio paese natale se non hai un soprannome è perché ne hai gia due 

 

guarda, con il nome che mi ritrovo (che poi non ho mai capito xkè, secondo me non è tanto difficile da ricordare), mi chiamano in tutti i modi possibili. a bari più che un soprannome, ne ho uno per ogni persona che mi deve chiamare! gu, elmo, guglia, cuglia, culi, gulliver, .....e tanti tanti altri. sono persino arrvati a chiamarmi arcibaldo o cose del genere...

a milano uno dei primi che mi ha conosciuto me l'ha affibiato, e poi dopo anche se mi presentavo come guglielmo, sentendo chiamare willy (è difficile ricordarsi il nome di uno quando ti presenti, lo impari davvero successivamente, sentendolo dagli altri), mi chiamavano tutti willy. alla fine ho cominciato a presentarmi anche così per far prima  :Smile: .

ecco, ora ho proprio scritto la storia del mio nick  :Laughing: 

----------

## 5p4wN

il mio viene dall'omonimo fumetto di cui sono un fissato.....spawn che poi ho cambiato in 5p4wn perchè qualcun'altro l'aveva usato....  :Cool: 

----------

## markgreene

la colpa e' di quei... simpaticoni dei miei colleghi d'universita', che hanno trovato una certa somiglianza...

http://greene.obsess-much.com/

http://www.nbc.com/ER/bios/Dr._Mark_Greene.html

io cerco ancora di convincerli che i capelli sul cranio ce li ho ancora tutti, umpf

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Uhm... dopo 8 pagine, mi sembra giusto dare il mio contributo all'ottima idea di luna  :Mr. Green: 

Sarebbe banale rifugiarsi sotto l'ombrello della condizione esistenziale anche se quando l'ho letto nel post di GNUrant mi son piegato in due  :Laughing:  e forse un po' vero lo è (spesso faccio le cose a muzzo)

Il mio nick credo che affondi le sue radici nelle cripte della mia memoria, dalla mia passione passata per quegli ilari scheletri rappresentati nei dipinti (come dimenticar quei bei dipinti medioevali, dove la morte con la falce a calvallo di un ossuto destriero miete contandini  :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy:  ). 

Per quanto riguarda l'avatar... In passato ho avuto la copertina di un fumetto chiamato death's head, carina la raffiguarazione ma l'immagine era di pessima qualità. Quello attuale nn l'ho cercato: s'è fatto trovare. Ero a $capitale_europea e mi è captato di vedere questa originale opera d'arte e non me la son fatta scappare.

Contest: in quale capitale il buon deadhead si trovava? Dove si trova/qual'è l'opera da cui è tratto il suo avatar?

Al contest non può partecipare SpaceRabbit, lei sà il perchè  :Smile: 

Per il resto, non lasciatevi ingannare, sono una persona solare: le foto dei GentooPub lo possono testimoniare!  :Wink: 

PS: Luna && $compagine_svizzera, quand'è che fate un salto ad uno dei gentoopub?

at MarkGreene:

Dovresti essere onorato per il paragone con il buon ciccio, un po' meno visto che ormai è "somewhere over the rainbow"  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  cicciooooooooooooooo ma perchè proprio te??

----------

## logan.x

Ciao a tutti. Il mio nick e' ispirato al personaggio degli X-MEN che mi piace di piu' e cioe' LOGAN (nome di battaglia: Wolverine). Purtroppo era gia' usato e quindi ho dovuto aggiungere .x

----------

## iridium103

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   
> 
> aspetto che capitiate in zona treviso! 
> 
> cucina tipica veneta...  soppressa... polenta.. risotto al radicchio...  un buon cabernet e prosecco con aperol a profusione...
> ...

 

hey hey, ci sono pure io di Conegliano!!!!  :Razz: 

comunque il mio nick sarebbe derivato da una nave di Guerre Stellari, una delle sorelle gemelle dello shuttle Tydirium, quello usato dai ribelli per atterrare su Endor.. nell'ultimo episodio (Il Ritorno dei Jedi)... quanto al 103.. boh mi è venuto così spontaneo..  :Wink: 

----------

## Fabi3tto

La storia del mio nick è molto semplice...

Deriva in parte dal mio nome ma poi un' amica mi ha iniziato a chiamare Fabietto, la cosa mi piaceva perchè odiavo essere chiamato con il mio cognome...cosa che invece facevano tutti i miei compagni di scuola.  :Confused: 

Poi un giorno mi serviva un nick per le chat e Fabio era già occupato..per cui fabietto era perfetto..però volevo dargli un l33t-look  :Cool:   che faceva più figo...(ah l'adolescenza..) per cui nacque fabi3tto o anche fabi3tt0, nick che ho usato anche per il mio breve trascorso di giocatore di quake3.

P.s. A quando la prossima Gentoo-cena ? :Rolling Eyes:   Sarà che è quasi ora di pranzo ma l'idea proposta da Ciccio Bueo mi ha fatto nascere l'idea.

       Io ci sono!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

cena! cena!

vino! vino!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bionicle

Il mio nome Bionicle deriva principalemte dal gioco LEGO, Bionicle appunto.

Mi é piaciuto subito appena l'ho visto e poi l'immagine é bellissima.

Bionicle

Visto che mi piace la robotica il nome Bionicle rappresenta anche un po' l'uomo bionico, l'uomo macchina.

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Il mio nome Bionicle deriva principalemte dal gioco LEGO, Bionicle appunto.
> 
> Mi é piaciuto subito appena l'ho visto e poi l'immagine é bellissima.
> 
> Bionicle
> ...

 

nooo... perché mi hai fatto scoprire queste cose... adesso andrà a finire che me li comprerò pure io e perderò un sacco di tempo giocandoci   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Luca89

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> luca: il mio nome
> 
> 82: anno di nascita

 

quoto   :Laughing: 

----------

## u238

u238 deriva dall'isotopo + radiattivo sulla terra... me lo sn inventato in prima superiore, e dato ke sn tradizionalista l'ho tenuto... poco dopo se n'è aggiunto 1 altro, ironsider, che uso quando lo user deve superare i 4 caratteri   :Laughing: 

u238 ->  u-238  -> uranio - 238 (non 235 ke è impoverito, il mio è il + raro  :Wink:  )

----------

## orionx77

ECCOMI !   ci sono anch'io... 

orionx77  = nome della mia costellazione preferita. ORIONE . 77 il mio anno di nascita.

C'e' qualche altro astrofilo nel forum ?? mi piacerebbe scambiare quatro chiacchere ...

In comune a luna80 ho il cielo   :Laughing:   e abito in svizzera !! 

ciao ciao !

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

diciamo che in parte è preso dal famigerato picchiaduro di tekken. Devo dire che Gun Jack non è il mio personaggio preferito ma in origine lo scelsi perchè iniziava con "Gun" (cercavo qualcosa contenente Guns, da Guns N' Roses, solo per marcare un po la passione per il mio gruppo preferito).

Diciamo che il nick da quando l'ho scelto così è rimasto!  :Smile:  (dal '95)

L'avatar è il simbolo del gruppo citato  :Razz: 

----------

## luna80

 *orionx77 wrote:*   

> In comune a luna80 ho il cielo    e abito in svizzera !! 
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## bashroot

ehm facile facile bash root lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Beh, tra i videogamers di qualche anno fa, qualcuno si ricorderà del mitico sparatutto "DeusEx"!

Il Pinguino radioattivo invece è un mix tra il Tux e la radioattività della mia testa  :Wink: 

Ah, la firma arriva diritta diritta dalle schermate iniziali di Mortal Kombat II  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Tanto per curiosità cosa vuol dire il nickname/avatar/firma di ognuno di noi? C'è un pensiero dietro?

----------

## lavish

Io molto maleducatamente ho risposto Che ti frega?!  :Laughing: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io molto maleducatamente ho risposto Che ti frega?! 

 

io uguale, ma il semplice motivo che mancava la motivazione alla mia scelta, ovvero  IO(cris)+MYGYRL(bea).

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

Curiosità. Ovvio. Ed ovvio che ho inziato io col non dirlo. Dopo quello sul dove abiti e quello sul nome delle macchine mi pare che mancasse.

Il mio effettivamente viene dal soprannome che usavano alcuni amici, dal djinn della mitologia araba (che insieme ad altri miti come il wendigo, il kraken etc. rientra nei cosidetti demoni della fame/sete), era un modo per dire che sono inaffidabile, rompiscatole, evanescente (nel senso che sparisco e non si sa più dove pescarmi, sempre quando servo), mangio troppo e bevevo peggio.

La Z... perchè usavano anche questo, non tanto in riferimento a mazinga od a zorro (che ci volete fare qualche annetto ce l'ho) ma perchè sono un ritardario da campionato.

Il tuo invece?

[OT] avevo aggiunto anche "boh" come risposta ma a quanto pare è saltata.

----------

## lavish

@djinnZ: alle possibili risposte ho aggiunto "Altro (specificare)", spero che vada bene  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Forse era megio "boh, che ne so".

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Tanto per curiosità cosa vuol dire il nickname/avatar/firma di ognuno di noi? C'è un pensiero dietro?

 

Ho fatto il merge con un topic esistente  :Wink: 

Edit: tra le risposte del sondaggio manca "lui ha scelto me, io sono un semplice umano"

----------

## Scen

Nickname -> soprannome affibbiato dai compagni di classe dai tempi delle superiori  :Rolling Eyes: 

Firma (attuale): strofa della canzone heavy-metal "Self Bias Resistor" dei Fear Factory. L'ho messa perchè sembra quasi scritta da RMS  :Laughing:   :Razz: 

----------

## noppy

Noppy ---> contrazione del mio cognome (Nopetti)

poi spudoratamente copiato da altri , ivi compresi prodotti commerciali (Sandali Noppy , Profilattici Noppy , ecc , cercate pure con google)

----------

## DuDe

dude= contrazione di dudemon li bier plus forte du monde, a me molto cara, siccome la bevo spesso, gli amici mi hanno affibbiato il nick dudemon contratto viene fuori dude che manco a farlo apposta significa "secco" in iglese, ossia un modo amichevole di chiamare gli amici, chi e' romano sa': a secco, come 

stai? 

La firma, be' e' la frase detta dal mio ex capo ad una specie di riunione aziendale dei vari capi area per spiegare cosa diamine facciamo noi che ci occupiamo dei sistemi IT e credo che renda benissimo l'idea di cosa siano i sistemisti

----------

## darkmanPPT

darkmanPPT

darkman: beh... visto che ero vestito sempre di nero ed ero (e sono tutt'ora) capellone e ho la pelle bianchissima (prendo poco sole  :Laughing:  ).... è nato il soprannome di darkman.

siccome darkman mi pareva fosse stato già usato come nome utente, ho aggiunto:

PPT: è l'acronimo del mio nome+doppiocognome... poi ho scoperto che esisteva PowerPoint

atch   :Wink: 

la firma è presa da Al di meola, un chitarrista jazz.. ma penso che tutti sappiano chi sia...

(.....suono la chitarra....)

----------

## skypjack

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E questo e' tutto..... insomma, il mio nick e' un errore, ma sono contento...... mi aiuta a tenere a mente che non sono perfetto, e che devo continuare a migliorare!
> 
> 

 

Confermo lo stesso anche per il mio. Ispirato al libro "La macchina dei sogni", di Marco Minicangeli (liberamente scaricabile dal web), per un pò ho usato il nick Icarus (come sul forum universitario, lo uso ancora) preso da Icarus Zeisler, poi ho voluto strafare e ho usato skypjack... Solo che il nome corretto era skipjack, per chi ha letto / leggerà il libro credo significherà qualcosa certamente!!

A quel punto mi ci sono affezionato e continuo ad usarlo quasi sempre...

Nato da un errore, ma lo sento un pò più mio perchè unico o quasi sulla rete...  :Laughing: 

La firma rappresenta la mia passione per il C, in particolare per la potenza di questo linguaggio che uso spesso e volentieri, dato che mi diverte programmare. Lo amo da quando ho scoperto dei danni enormi che si riescono a fare, con un pò di (dis)impegno nell'uso dei puntatori...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> d
> 
> La firma, be' e' la frase detta dal mio ex capo ad una specie di riunione aziendale dei vari capi area per spiegare cosa diamine facciamo noi che ci occupiamo dei sistemi IT e credo che renda benissimo l'idea di cosa siano i sistemisti

 

Il tuo capo ha colto nel segno  :Wink: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

il mio nick nasce dal mio non aver niente da fare assieme alla mia grande passione per l'enigmistica:

Rolls: Macchine prodotte (almeno lo erano  :Very Happy: ) in inghilterra. macchina in inglese si dice CAR

Apple: mela ; Tree: Albero 

quindi "albero di mele": MELO

Ecco uscire il mio nome nella vita reale, Carmelo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

Bella!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lorenzot

Premetto che non ho un nick fisso.

Quello che uso qui è semplicemente nome + iniziale del cognome.

Semplice, pulito e musicale (?).   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ThorOdino

Patito lettore dei fumetti Marvel (sigh! quando ero giovane)

il mio personaggio preferito era Thor il Dio del Tuono e figlio di Odino.

Ho iniziato solo con Thor, ma era sempre giÃ  registrato da qualcun altro cosi ho

aggiunto il padre "ThorOdino"

----------

## lumumba

al momento il mio nickname è derivato da una dimenticanza ed una e-mail che ora non posseggo più. In effetti sarebbe "mubumba" come il mio indirizzo e-mail.

Deriva da una trasformazione del nome di un rivoluzionario africano chiamato Lumumba e l'ho migrato in Mubumba perché mi piaciono le m ed è così diventato alquanto unico.

----------

## makoomba

 *lumumba wrote:*   

> l'ho migrato in Mubumba perché mi piaciono le m ed è così diventato alquanto unico.

 

mmm... non è che siamo lontani parenti ?

----------

## djinnZ

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> Patito lettore dei fumetti Marvel (sigh! quando ero giovane)
> 
> il mio personaggio preferito era Thor il Dio del Tuono e figlio di Odino.
> 
> Ho iniziato solo con Thor, ma era sempre giÃ  registrato da qualcun altro cosi ho
> ...

 

Se ci toglievi la "o" finale avrebbe avuto un doppio significato anche Thor1 visto che il nome odin è anche una parola di un'altra lingua, slava, e vuol dire "uno".

----------

## ThorOdino

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *ThorOdino wrote:*   Patito lettore dei fumetti Marvel (sigh! quando ero giovane)
> 
> il mio personaggio preferito era Thor il Dio del Tuono e figlio di Odino.
> 
> Ho iniziato solo con Thor, ma era sempre giï¿½  registrato da qualcun altro cosi ho
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ottima idea per il futuro, quando avro esaurito anche questo.
> 
> A furia di registrazioni a destra e a manca alla fine dimentico le passworde prima o poi dovro' ambiare

 

----------

## mack1

Il mio l'ho scelto a caso(visto che tutti i nick che mi piacevano erano già stati presi  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Ciao

----------

